# April 2015 189 Visa Lodge Application Status



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

Dear Friends,

Im starting this thread for people who lodged their 189 visa by April 2015


----------



## beenishimran (Mar 18, 2015)

applied for visa on 6 April , waiting for CO assignment , current status assement in progress, every thing uploaded except meds and PCC , will be doing those in the current week,


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

beenishimran said:


> applied for visa on 6 April , waiting for CO assignment , current status assement in progress, every thing uploaded except meds and PCC , will be doing those in the current week,


good to know. do you remember when the application status changed from received to in progress? please update your signature with the status if possible 

mine is all uploaded including meds and pcc. current status is application recieved


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

I lodged Visa application on April 18th. I have uploaded all documents except Form 80 & Spouse PCC.


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

JK684 said:


> I lodged Visa application on April 18th. I have uploaded all documents except Form 80 & Spouse PCC.


whats your application status please?


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

None other than "Application received". For me, I guess it is too early to expect a change in the status 


vinodkrish_r said:


> whats your application status please?


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

Lodged on April 3rd. All docs uploaded except PCC. Status currently is Assessment in progress. No CO assigned yet.


----------



## edo_super (Apr 2, 2015)

Mine lodged on 10th April, Medical was done on 15th April...status now is Assessment in Progress...Waiting patiently now...
PCC is not done yet as i need to wait until the CO send me the request letter


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

Its definitely too early for a CO assignment yet. Lets keep our fingers crossed , I wish everyone a Grant here


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

Applied on 11th April !!


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

edo_super said:


> Mine lodged on 10th April, Medical was done on 15th April...status now is Assessment in Progress...Waiting patiently now...
> PCC is not done yet as i need to wait until the CO send me the request letter


As far as I know, PCC is Mandatory. just thought, it would be better for you to apply for PCC now, so you don't have to wait until the CO asks you for it. This may help you save some time. Unless you have other reasons not to take the PCC


----------



## beenishimran (Mar 18, 2015)

My husband applied the EOI on march 16 with 65 points, got the invite on 27 march, filed the visa application on 6 April , everything is uploaded including form 80 except meds and PCC, which will be uploaded in a few days as med appoint is on 21 may...


----------



## beenishimran (Mar 18, 2015)

Status changed to assessment in progress when the system update occurred sometime in april


----------



## stidleyfied (Jun 4, 2014)

April 12 here! all documents submitted except form 80


----------



## arvind1017 (Apr 15, 2014)

Lodged Visa on April 24th, all docs uploaded


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

My Medicals is under assesment currently


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice thread

May be i am the 1st one to apply in the month of April  

My Pak PCC are almost ready, Saudi PCC and medicals will be done in the coming weeks...see my signature for more info..


----------



## tejas_gokhale01 (Jul 29, 2012)

I have uploaded everything y'day except for medicals(waiting for CO) and photo. Guys the document checklist at: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist asks for a photo, bu I don't see where exactly to upload it in my account. Where have you uploaded?

Secondly, how did you put label of such a small size?


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

tejas_gokhale01 said:


> I have uploaded everything y'day except for medicals(waiting for CO) and photo. Guys the document checklist at: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist asks for a photo, bu I don't see where exactly to upload it in my account. Where have you uploaded?
> 
> Secondly, how did you put label of such a small size?


Its better to do medicals instead of waiting for CO. This would help in processing it faster. 

Not sure if a Photo has to be uploaded. I did not do it. Did any of you guys do it?


----------



## KeeBeb (Mar 29, 2015)

I am in too here in this April gang.

Lodged on April 11, 2015 

Good luck to all of us!


----------



## sanjaynair (Jun 8, 2014)

I applied on 8th of April, and done with uploading all documents yesterday, except payslips and bank statements which will be done tomorrow.

Hoping each one of us will get to hear some good news soon!  good luck!


Sanjay


----------



## prashanth8101 (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm in.Applied on 13 April. Current status assessment in progress.


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

Any idea how long they take to update the medical reports?


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

tejas_gokhale01 said:


> I have uploaded everything y'day except for medicals(waiting for CO) and photo. Guys the document checklist at: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist asks for a photo, bu I don't see where exactly to upload it in my account. Where have you uploaded?
> 
> Secondly, how did you put label of such a small size?


You can do medicals before CO is assigned. It's recommended and will speed up process a bit. Click on Organise Health button to get HAP ID and take to doctor which does eMedical. 

I uploaded my passport photo color scan under Evidence Type: Photograph - Passport.
I am not sure what they meant by label so I just named the uploaded file as my name. 
Hope that's ok.


----------



## arvind1017 (Apr 15, 2014)

all,

any one observed on how long does it take for the status to change from "Application received" to "assessment in progress"?


----------



## arvind1017 (Apr 15, 2014)

vinodkrish_r said:


> Any idea how long they take to update the medical reports?


normally between 3- 7 days


----------



## rkr1978 (Feb 9, 2015)

hi all,

one more joinee....."Application received" & "Processing"


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

arvind1017 said:


> normally between 3- 7 days


Thanks for the reply. its 7 days now and no change in the medical status. no change in application status either :confused2:

its still in received status


----------



## arvind1017 (Apr 15, 2014)

vinodkrish_r said:


> Thanks for the reply. its 7 days now and no change in the medical status. no change in application status either :confused2:
> 
> its still in received status


login to emedical, print your application, see whats the status in the new window, if it reads "completed" then be sure that the medical results are uploaded. the status in the application will be changed after the CO is assigned.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

is passport size photograph upload is mandatory?


----------



## csrajeshcs (Feb 16, 2015)

batcoder0619 said:


> Lodged on April 3rd. All docs uploaded except PCC. Status currently is Assessment in progress. No CO assigned yet.


Hopefully CO will be allocated to your case by first week of june.
All the best !


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

atmahesh said:


> is passport size photograph upload is mandatory?


It's mentioned on the checklist, so I believe it is.


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

csrajeshcs said:


> Hopefully CO will be allocated to your case by first week of june.
> All the best !


Hi,

I am actually hoping by end of May. As per trend mid March was cleared mostly by end of April. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## Dirkdiggler (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey everyone!

I also put in my application in April. April 10th. Medicals done in February, all documents uploaded including PCC and form 80 (just because it seemed to be recommend on this forum). 
Great idea setting up an april thread! Hopefully we will all have good news in the coming months! Mel x


----------



## Ozdreams1981 (May 10, 2015)

nonee17 said:


> Nice thread
> 
> May be i am the 1st one to apply in the month of April
> 
> My Pak PCC are almost ready, Saudi PCC and medicals will be done in the coming weeks...see my signature for more info..


Hi nonee17,

I ve applied my 189 visa on Apr 30 from Riyadh.
As I see ur signature, PCC Saudi will be completed in the coming weeks, my question is , Have you got the letter from Australian Embassy, Riyadh before CO allocation? If so, Did they charge for the letter?

Appreciate your response.


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

Ozdreams1981 said:


> Hi nonee17,
> 
> I ve applied my 189 visa on Apr 30 from Riyadh.
> As I see ur signature, PCC Saudi will be completed in the coming weeks, my question is , Have you got the letter from Australian Embassy, Riyadh before CO allocation? If so, Did they charge for the letter?
> ...


I sent them email asking for the letter but they are asking for 394 SAR/person for the letter if CO is not allocated.

I might wait for my CO to send me the letter as I am expecting my allocation by the end of this month if not I might go on to spend 600SAR for myself including wife.





.


----------



## Ozdreams1981 (May 10, 2015)

nonee17 said:


> I sent them email asking for the letter but they are asking for 394 SAR/person for the letter if CO is not allocated.
> 
> I might wait for my CO to send me the letter as I am expecting my allocation by the end of this month if not I might go on to spend 600SAR for myself including wife.
> 
> ...


Yeah, my plans are also the same.I would rather wait for the CO and then apply for the letter from the embassy.

Thanks for your quick response.Appreciated.


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

vinodkrish_r said:


> As far as I know, PCC is Mandatory. just thought, it would be better for you to apply for PCC now, so you don't have to wait until the CO asks you for it. This may help you save some time. Unless you have other reasons not to take the PCC


Dear all
I was lodge my application for visa 489 state sponsership and my medical is the next week but i do not know what is PCC ? and i must complet it?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Police certificates are also known as a penal clearance certificate in some countries.


*Refer this:* *PCC & Medical Overview*


*Refer this:* *Intro about PCC*


*Refer this:* *Character and police certificate requirements*





dopo12 said:


> Dear all
> I was lodge my application for visa 489 state sponsership and my medical is the next week but i do not know what is PCC ? and i must complet it?


----------



## jarhead86 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi

Got invite on 10th April. I have just submitted the EOI, just wanted to know when the payment would be required.

I did not get any payment link after submitting the application.

Please let me know if I am missing anything.

Thanks!!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

What do you mean by the following?

"_Got invite on 10th April. I have just submitted the EOI, just wanted to know when the payment would be required._"

After receiving an Invite WHY have you submitted your EOI?





jarhead86 said:


> Hi
> 
> Got invite on 10th April. I have just submitted the EOI, just wanted to know when the payment would be required.
> 
> ...


----------



## jarhead86 (Jun 6, 2014)

Sorry got the payment link...

Thanks!!


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

Should we provide our high school, higher secondary school details in the visa application form or only providing engineering degree details are sufficient?
can anyone help?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IT is advisable to input these details at the time of VISA application.





sribha said:


> Should we provide our high school, higher secondary school details in the visa application form or only providing engineering degree details are sufficient?
> can anyone help?


----------



## jarhead86 (Jun 6, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> What do you mean by the following?
> 
> "_Got invite on 10th April. I have just submitted the EOI, just wanted to know when the payment would be required._"
> 
> After receiving an Invite WHY have you submitted your EOI?


Hi Jeetendra..

Sorry ! I was submitting visa application for 189, was not the EOI. My bad...

Thanks!!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

No worries.

All The Best !!!




jarhead86 said:


> Hi Jeetendra..
> 
> Sorry ! I was submitting visa application for 189, was not the EOI. My bad...
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks Jitendra. I will include my wife's and my school details in visa application 189.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*
||| All The Best with your VISA Application |||

*


sribha said:


> Thanks Jitendra. I will include my wife's and my school details in visa application 189.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

batcoder0619 said:


> You can do medicals before CO is assigned. It's recommended and will speed up process a bit. Click on Organise Health button to get HAP ID and take to doctor which does eMedical.
> 
> I uploaded my passport photo color scan under Evidence Type: Photograph - Passport.
> I am not sure what they meant by label so I just named the uploaded file as my name.
> Hope that's ok.


As the current system does allow you to upload the photo / Docs under each applicant's name, I think labeling is not mandatory even though it says so. But I did label my photo any way  [by adding my full name - text in small font and readable- at the bottom of the photo using Photoshop, it still meets the size requirements.]


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

*ImmiAccount enhancements*



vinodkrish_r said:


> Thanks for the reply. its 7 days now and no change in the medical status. no change in application status either :confused2:
> 
> its still in received status


Read the below link regarding the recent enhancements in ImmiAccount. It talks about the "*New application statuses*" as well.

Agents Gateway – ImmiAccount enhancements


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

Friends, I am working in Kuwait since Feb 2011. I have traveled to India several times during the last 4 yrs and 4 months. Should I include all these travel details?

It would be really a hard task to find out all these dates for me and my family (many times traveled separately).

Can someone help?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Answered in another thread....*


REF: International Travel Details Required for ALL Applicants





sribha said:


> Friends, I am working in Kuwait since Feb 2011. I have traveled to India several times during the last 4 yrs and 4 months. Should I include all these travel details?
> 
> It would be really a hard task to find out all these dates for me and my family (many times traveled separately).
> 
> Can someone help?


----------



## edo_super (Apr 2, 2015)

vinodkrish_r said:


> As far as I know, PCC is Mandatory. just thought, it would be better for you to apply for PCC now, so you don't have to wait until the CO asks you for it. This may help you save some time. Unless you have other reasons not to take the PCC


Hi Vinod, sorry for replying late post, but the problem is as I'm staying in Singapore, the police here won't produce PCC/Certificate of clearance unless there is a request letter from the organization requesting (in this case, is the Australia Immigration), hence i need to wait the CO to request me.

Or, could i ask them to send me the request letter before CO is assigned?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I would suggest you to *carry VISA invite email* form DIBP and show it to the concerned authorities. Also carry a *copy of VISA document check list* form DIBP website.

*ELSE you might have to wait* until CO is assigned and then he sends you an email requesting for PCC.

*AS you suggested*, try talking to someone from DIBP and see IF such a letter can be arranged before CO is assigned.




edo_super said:


> Hi Vinod, sorry for replying late post, but the problem is as I'm staying in Singapore, the police here won't produce PCC/Certificate of clearance unless there is a request letter from the organization requesting (in this case, is the Australia Immigration), hence i need to wait the CO to request me.
> 
> Or, could i ask them to send me the request letter before CO is assigned?


----------



## prashanth8101 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi All,

I have imported my visa application to my portal using the TRN provided by my agent. But I couldn't find any documents attached to the application. Will the attached documents be imported to my profile while importing?. Has anyone faced similar situation before?.

Thanks for help.

Regards,
Prashanth.


----------



## Ozdreams1981 (May 10, 2015)

I applied on the 30th April 2015, still Immiaccount shows the status as application received.

The status has not changed yet, Does anyone know approximately how long does it takes between different status.


----------



## Gerson (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi All,

Happy to be a part of this Group :grouphug:. I have lodged my application on April 21-2015. Front Loaded all the Documents including PCC and Medicals. Still Now no change in the status. My sincere prayers for all the people in this group to get their Grant at the earliest. 

Kindly update your progress Guys..................:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

edo_super said:


> Hi Vinod, sorry for replying late post, but the problem is as I'm staying in Singapore, the police here won't produce PCC/Certificate of clearance unless there is a request letter from the organization requesting (in this case, is the Australia Immigration), hence i need to wait the CO to request me.
> 
> Or, could i ask them to send me the request letter before CO is assigned?


Wouldn't the police consider the visa lodged/reciept as a proof for the immigration?


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

Gerson said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to be a part of this Group :grouphug:. I have lodged my application on April 21-2015. Front Loaded all the Documents including PCC and Medicals. Still Now no change in the status. My sincere prayers for all the people in this group to get their Grant at the earliest.
> 
> Kindly update your progress Guys..................:fingerscrossed:


I believe the next stage of the status happens when the CO is assigned. Im not so sure though. Mine's still in received status. 

What concerns me is the medical report, it still does not show it, I have called the hospital and they said they have uploaded it


----------



## Gerson (Apr 9, 2015)

vinodkrish_r said:


> I believe the next stage of the status happens when the CO is assigned. Im not so sure though. Mine's still in received status.
> 
> What concerns me is the medical report, it still does not show it, I have called the hospital and they said they have uploaded it


Did you click on the "Get Health Details" button recently. What is the message that you see, once you click that ?


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

Gerson said:


> Did you click on the "Get Health Details" button. What is the message that you see, once you click that ?


Yup. Did that, it says incomplete except xrays. When I called them they said they have uploaded it. 

I just was looking at the visa tracker, I already see end of march, people are getting the grants. Hope ours are not far away :fingerscrossed:


----------



## suresh_11in (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi all,

i've not submitted my visa application yet...i want to know if i can submit my application now and then fee payment can be made after 2-3 days or is it compulsory to make fee payment along with application submission?
also what is visa application lodge date? is it application submission date or fee payment date?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

The process is....

* Create an IMMI account.

* Then pay the VISA Fees.

* Then start your applcation process by filling the 17 page online VISA application form.




suresh_11in said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i've not submitted my visa application yet...i want to know if i can submit my application now and then fee payment can be made after 2-3 days or is it compulsory to make fee payment along with application submission?
> also what is visa application lodge date? is it application submission date or fee payment date?


----------



## rkr1978 (Feb 9, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> The process is....
> 
> * Create an IMMI account.
> 
> ...


 ....I think it should be 

* Create an IMMI account.

* Then start your applcation process by filling the 17 page online VISA application form.


* Then pay the VISA Fees. =>this is last.... this is your visa lodged date


----------



## rkr1978 (Feb 9, 2015)

vinodkrish_r said:


> Yup. Did that, it says incomplete except xrays. When I called them they said they have uploaded it.
> 
> I just was looking at the visa tracker, I already see end of march, people are getting the grants. Hope ours are not far away :fingerscrossed:




vinod,

please provide exact message when you click "Get Health Details" button in your immiaccount.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*You are correct....My Bad*

God know's what I was thinking while answering this.


May be the hail storm that happened at the same time in this part of the city affected me.





rkr1978 said:


> ....I think it should be
> 
> * Create an IMMI account.
> 
> ...


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

Whew, finally, my medical reports are finalized and all clear


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

vinodkrish_r said:


> Whew, finally, my medical reports are finalized and all clear


Hi Vinod,

How much time did it take to finalize after uploading the results ?


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

nonee17 said:


> Hi Vinod,
> 
> How much time did it take to finalize after uploading the results ?


Usually, the reports are given within a week, and uploading it to the immigration site should reflect immediately. Looks like there were some server issue which was the reason for the delay.


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

HarishNair2015 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My health details status changed to "Health requirement – examinations ready for assessment – no action required". I believe this is because my medical tests were referred for further tests due to high BP. All tests were completed & i submitted the reports. No health issues in any of it except high BP. Any idea how this process goes? Also timelines or SLA around this would be helpful.
> 
> ...


Refer takes 4-5 weeks as per my information in the forum.

But high BP is a common factor for many...I doubt they might refer it unless its too much like 170/100 something.




.


----------



## rkr1978 (Feb 9, 2015)

HarishNair2015 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My health details status changed to "Health requirement – examinations ready for assessment – no action required". I believe this is because my medical tests were referred for further tests due to high BP. All tests were completed & i submitted the reports. No health issues in any of it except high BP. Any idea how this process goes? Also timelines or SLA around this would be helpful.
> 
> ...


hi harish,
can you please tell me what was your earlier status.
were you called by doc for any additional test after main medical


----------



## HarishNair2015 (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. none17.

@rk: Earlier status was health in progress. No, not called by doc after main. Many tests were done along with main medical due to high bp. Hoping they won't delay.



rkr1978 said:


> hi harish,
> can you please tell me what was your earlier status.
> were you called by doc for any additional test after main medical


----------



## rkr1978 (Feb 9, 2015)

HarishNair2015 said:


> Thanks for the reply. none17.
> 
> @rk: Earlier status was health in progress. No, not called by doc after main. Many tests were done along with main medical due to high bp. Hoping they won't delay.


thanks harish...yes I don't see any problems and delays...all the very best


----------



## sandygather (May 13, 2015)

Seniors please advice how to setup Medical appointment. I don't see any link on my account.


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

sandygather said:


> Seniors please advice how to setup Medical appointment. I don't see any link on my account.


Replied you on another thread.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-185.html#post7148770


----------



## drn (May 14, 2015)

Hi Friends,

Anybody who have applied for 189 visa in April 2015, got the case officer assigned ? I have applied on April 14th, and my status is still showing as "Application received".


Thanks


----------



## Dirkdiggler (Apr 9, 2015)

Have you put in your application for your 189 visa? 


vineet85_05 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have received an ITA for subclass 189.
> If interested, I can create a whatsapp group where we can share each others updates.
> You can message me your numbers.
> ...


----------



## prashanth8101 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi All,

Urgent help needed!!!!

Recently my agent had uploaded all the documents. Unfortunately, he has uploaded the same documents(Actually pay slips ) with different name.will that be a problem?. will case office think we are hiding anything?. 
I have put forth my total experience of 3.2(overseas) yrs while ACS assessement but they have considered only 2.4 yrs remaining they haven't due to insufficient documents and provided me ACS positive skill letter under Software Engineer. So now I have only 1 year of payslips for the experience considered and remaining I couldn't get as the organisation which I have worked for told me that they maintain only 18 months of data. I do have Form16's for the entire tenure (3.2 yrs).

Has anyone faced the same issue? Kindly request you guys to throw some light in this. 

Thanks for help.

*Note: I'm not claiming any points for the experience. But I have got a ACS letter for the same experience.*

Regards,
Prashanth.


----------



## rkr1978 (Feb 9, 2015)

my comments.
Still any more experienced boarders advice appreciated...



prashanth8101 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Urgent help needed!!!!
> 
> ...


1)wondering what you mean by insufficient documents when you had form16 for all 3.2 years. what did that acs asked which you could not give
2)anyways as you are not claiming experience points the uploaded payslips does not makes sense.
3)as far the uploading same documents with different name, according to me it is wrong on your part but then in this case not an issue because of point 2 explained above.


----------



## prashanth8101 (Mar 24, 2014)

rkr1978 said:


> my comments.
> Still any more experienced boarders advice appreciated...
> 
> 
> ...


1) ACS was looking for the employee reference letter from the two companies that i have worked for but only one of them provided and so they rejected the other experience. ( dec 2009 - march 2012 and april 2012 - feb 2013) now the second exp got rejected. I had only 1 years pay slips for that first company but all the form 16 and regarding the second company I had all payslips anf form 16.
2) Are you sure of thing? Coz its the first two documents that appearing my in application.

Thanks,
Prashanth.


----------



## rkr1978 (Feb 9, 2015)

prashanth8101 said:


> 1) ACS was looking for the employee reference letter from the two companies that i have worked for but only one of them provided and so they rejected the other experience. ( dec 2009 - march 2012 and april 2012 - feb 2013) now the second exp got rejected. I had only 1 years pay slips for that first company but all the form 16 and regarding the second company I had all payslips anf form 16.
> 2) Are you sure of thing? Coz its the first two documents that appearing my in application.
> 
> Thanks,
> Prashanth.


my friend did not claim for work experience and did not upload payslip. CO did not ask for them either.he got direct grant. 
your case is different. however I think below points
1) upload your first company payslip (approved by acs) with correct names.
2) just check form 1023, however I doubt its applicable in this case as you have not answered anything wrong
3) if your CO will ask that time you clarify. He may not ask as no work experience claimed.

but as you have done this via agent get his views too.


----------



## prashanth8101 (Mar 24, 2014)

rkr1978 said:


> my friend did not claim for work experience and did not upload payslip. CO did not ask for them either.he got direct grant.
> your case is different. however I think below points
> 1) upload your first company payslip (approved by acs) with correct names.
> 2) just check form 1023, however I doubt its applicable in this case as you have not answered anything wrong
> ...


1) I have already done that. Infact there are same set of payslips with two differrent names.
2) Regarding this form 1023 I have to check with my agent.
Thanks raghavan for the reply. Anyways Im trying to get that payslips too. Its my agent who has uploaded these documents. He says we can clarify once CO asks. But really tensed. 

Thanks once again.

Regards,
Prashanth.


----------



## nsk.14 (Aug 12, 2014)

It seems no one in the forum has got grant in the last 3 days. Hope the queue moves fast next week!


----------



## vineet85_05 (Apr 11, 2015)

Yes,I have.....


----------



## vineet85_05 (Apr 11, 2015)

*hii*

Yes, I have.....



Dirkdiggler said:


> Have you put in your application for your 189 visa?


----------



## morply (Apr 7, 2014)

I have finished my medical examination and the status in my IMMI accounts says:
"Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required"

Does this mean that my medical examination results have been checked and everything is OK?
Is it possible that the status might change to: more examinations required?


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Please help.

I am given ACS approved with 4 years and 11 months but i had mentioned experience of 5 years and 4 days because currently i m working.....

But when i am going to submit EOI, it is showing me experience of 5 years and giving me 10 points.

Please guide what to do


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

ishugarg said:


> Please help.
> 
> I am given ACS approved with 4 years and 11 months but i had mentioned experience of 5 years and 4 days because currently i m working.....
> 
> ...


What is given by the ACS is what will be considered for the points.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

You are good to go regarding medicals (based on the replies I have seen from other folks in this forum). Nothing to worry . I dont think there will be some thing like "more examinations required".



morply said:


> I have finished my medical examination and the status in my IMMI accounts says:
> "Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required"
> 
> Does this mean that my medical examination results have been checked and everything is OK?
> Is it possible that the status might change to: more examinations required?


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

vineet85_05 said:


> Hi
> I'm creating the ImmiAccount and facing a problem. Actually my surname is blank in my passport. But ImmiAccount creation doesn't allow to enter an empty Surname field while registering.
> Could you guys please help if any one of you has faced the similar issue.
> 
> ...


You could try to add an observation in your passport which says " OBSERVATION:- Holders name entered on inner cover page should be read as:- Surname: -- WXYZ, Given Name - ABCD ". 

I had this issue in my expired passport and I did add this observation before I traveled to US in the past.

From an Indian passport office, you should be able to do this within a single day. I don't know about how much time it will take if you are outside India (thru an Indian embassy). Other option is to get a new passport with corrected Surname 

Another option might be to submit a notarized affidavit mentioning your Surname and Given name along with an alternate ID which shows correct first and last names correctly.


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

Did anyone of you guys get a CO allocated? Hopefully, it should start this week. The visa tracker had 30th March last week.


----------



## KeeBeb (Mar 29, 2015)

April application has started... all thebest to all of us :fingerscrossed:




vinodkrish_r said:


> Did anyone of you guys get a CO allocated? Hopefully, it should start this week. The visa tracker had 30th March last week.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Update your *EOI experience for the current company*, by leaving the *TO DATE* as *BLANK*.


This will ensure that SkillSelect counts your experience automatically.


At the time of Visa application you would have to arrange for a Employment Reference Letter OR Statutory Declaration if asked by CO. This would be on the similar lines that you had for your ACS assessment.

To prove that you are still doing the same role, which you were doing at the time of Skills assessment.




ishugarg said:


> Please help.
> 
> I am given ACS approved with 4 years and 11 months but i had mentioned experience of 5 years and 4 days because currently i m working.....
> 
> ...


----------



## kays80 (Mar 2, 2015)

My status in immi account was "Assessment in progress" and today it changed to "Application received". What does that imply?


----------



## ASakr (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all,

Just sharing my status with you guys.

Application lodged 25th of April, status still "Application Received", Occupation: "Analyst Programmer", PCC & Meds Uploaded and all documents front loaded except for form 80 that I'm planning to upload in a couple of days.

All the best for all of us


----------



## MontyC (May 16, 2015)

Guys, I just received a call from the Australian High Commission - Immigration and Visas, New Delhi, India and the lady who spoke to me inquired about my work experience and my roles and responsibilities in my previous organization and current organization. She also asked for my ex-managers name and said that she may contact me again if she requires more information. I am surprised… why would this lady from Delhi call me for this information and not the CO. BTW… my case officer is not yet assigned. Do any of you have any idea why this happened?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have answered you in another thread...


REF: *189 Visa Lodge 2015 Gang*





MontyC said:


> Guys, I just received a call from the Australian High Commission - Immigration and Visas, New Delhi, India and the lady who spoke to me inquired about my work experience and my roles and responsibilities in my previous organization and current organization. She also asked for my ex-managers name and said that she may contact me again if she requires more information. I am surprised… why would this lady from Delhi call me for this information and not the CO. BTW… my case officer is not yet assigned. Do any of you have any idea why this happened?


----------



## atifmasood (May 21, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I applied my application on 13th of April 2015 and submitted all my documents including medical and PCC at the same time.My application status changed from "Application Received" to "Assessment in Progress" on 29th April but now on 18th May its again changed to "Application Received". I am confused whats going on? 

ANY IDEA?


----------



## atifmasood (May 21, 2015)

zaara khan said:


> Atif masood: according to your statement and forum members past experiences. It might means u are going to get ur grant soon mr atif. In other words ur dreams will become true. Just wanted to know which subclass are u 189 or 190? Mine is 189 lodged on 26-4-15 still status showing as a application received. I hope it will change to assessment in progress soon though. Already 4 weeks gone. Anyways good luck and best wishes for ur and all other members awaiting for their grant including me.


Hoping so whatever you said is True. Well Fingers Crossed. I lodged 189.


----------



## pras111 (May 21, 2015)

I got delay mail today.lodged on April 9th .


----------



## explorer101 (Feb 25, 2015)

zaara khan said:


> Atif masood: according to your statement and forum members past experiences. It might means u are going to get ur grant soon mr atif. In other words ur dreams will become true. Just wanted to know which subclass are u 189 or 190? Mine is 189 lodged on 26-4-15 still status showing as a application received. I hope it will change to assessment in progress soon though. Already 4 weeks gone. Anyways good luck and best wishes for ur and all other members awaiting for their grant including me.


Sorry but I don't think so. It's the year end for Australia and many people who lodged their visa in the last week of March and first two weeks of April have received the delay email. My friend being lucky, lodged his visa application on 26th March and he already received the grant on 13th May. I lodged it on 1st April and I got the delay email yesterday. Those who lodged later than this might not even make it in this year's quota - they will have to wait until July for fresh quota to open up. Please see my signature - you will get a hint of the situation.


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

explorer101 said:


> Sorry but I don't think so. It's the year end for Australia and many people who lodged their visa in the last week of March and first two weeks of April have received the delay email. My friend being lucky, lodged his visa application on 26th March and he already received the grant on 13th May. I lodged it on 1st April and I got the delay email yesterday. Those who lodged later than this might not even make it in this year's quota - they will have to wait until July for fresh quota to open up. Please see my signature - you will get a hint of the situation.


Dear Explorer, 

can you tell about this "delay email" thing, I lodged on 2nd april and have not received anything as yet.

What does this delay email telling you ??


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi guys,

Just received email from CO requesting PCC.


----------



## HarishNair2015 (Feb 23, 2015)

I agree. There is a guy from UK who got the grant yesterday as well.. But its not for same job class



zaara khan said:


> Dear explorer if u you can see previous thread most of the members who got their delay email, received their grant after that. And until they officially update anything on immi website you cannot say there is no chance and no grants will be issued. yes, they said there is limited places but dint say anything about quotas of visa reached.if u see visa tracker of 189 applicants of april until 7 april has got their case officers also. Pls dont lose other peoples hope by saying there wil be no furthers grants until they confirmed officially. I dont know about ur delay email. But each individual case is different. I hope similar thing happens in ur case after delay email u too get ur grant soon. Best wishes for all of us.


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

zaara khan said:


> Batcoder: hello dear could u pls tell ys wat date u lodged ur application and which visa subclass pls.


Hi zaara,

I lodged on 3rd April under 189 subclass.


----------



## Ruva (May 22, 2015)

applied April 26 , almost done with medicals,all documents and PCC uploaded. waiting eagerly... Application status is processing


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

Whats the status of all those who applied on or after 24th April? Mine's still application recieved


----------



## Cessr (May 22, 2015)

Hi. Joining this group. Question guys, if I may share, I lodged my application for 189 last April 10 and uploaded all docs and medicals straight away. So technically 2 weeks from lodgement I have been just waiting. That time the status was assessment in progress. I just checked today after a month then my status now is just application received.  Feels like the status was downgraded. Any thoughts?


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

vinodkrish_r said:


> Whats the status of all those who applied on or after 24th April? Mine's still application recieved


I lodged my 190 application on 11th may and the status is still "application received"


----------



## Cessr (May 22, 2015)

atifmasood said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I applied my application on 13th of April 2015 and submitted all my documents including medical and PCC at the same time.My application status changed from "Application Received" to "Assessment in Progress" on 29th April but now on 18th May its again changed to "Application Received". I am confused whats going on?
> 
> ANY IDEA?


I am in the same scenario as well


----------



## ausambitious (May 23, 2015)

*Hii*

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this forum and would request your help on my queries. I have lodged our 189 visa on April 7,2015. CO was assigned on May 19,2015. Requested for Form 80,1221, Medicals and US PCC.

My Spouse US PCC has reached and mine has not reached. Both the PCC were mailed on same day but one reached and other didn't. Please advice me if you have experienced this before.


----------



## hemanthrao (May 20, 2015)

vinodkrish_r said:


> Whats the status of all those who applied on or after 24th April? Mine's still application recieved


I have applied on 21st April.....status is "Application received"


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

Another week passed by with no updates on my account. Status is Application Recieved


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

vinodkrish_r said:


> Another week passed by with no updates on my account. Status is Application Recieved


Wait patiently man till it reaches about 50 days , they will not reject your application.


----------



## beenishimran (Mar 18, 2015)

Is it 50 working days or just 50 days?


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

beenishimran said:


> Is it 50 working days or just 50 days?


Its 50days not working days.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

JK684 said:


> Wait patiently man till it reaches about 50 days , they will not reject your application.


With the current trend 50 days may not be enough, prepare yourself for 90.


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

JK684 said:


> Wait patiently man till it reaches about 50 days , they will not reject your application.


Are you working for the Immigration  ?


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

vinodkrish_r said:


> Are you working for the Immigration  ?


One need not be working for Immigration if they're regular on the forum and is smart enough to guess the current trend


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> With the current trend 50 days may not be enough, prepare yourself for 90.


I am ready to wait for 90 Days. But TBH, I hope CO is allocated after 60 days at least.


----------



## beenishimran (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks sandeepr


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Have answered you in another thread.*


*Document Checklist - Skilled Nominated visa*






vineet85_05 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm lodging the visa application through ImmiAccount and have following queries.
> 
> 1. Page 10 : Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
> ...


----------



## BTNIFTY (May 25, 2015)

Any idea who is currently getting NSW state nominations - how many point holders?
Business Analyst - 261111
60 + 5 (SS) points
IELTS - 28 March 2015 - T 8.5, L 9, R 8, W 7.5, S 8.5
ACS Applied - 12 May 2015
ACS verified - 18 May 2015
EOI submitted - 18 May 2015


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

Just updated my Signature, CO assigned and asked for PCC and Medicals...







.


----------



## atifmasood (May 21, 2015)

*Evidence of your relationship with your spouse*

Hi Everyone,

I finally got an email from Case Officer and she asked this question and I am confused what she want? 

P.S. I have attached my Marriage Certificate along with Wedding Pics.

Evidence of your relationship with your spouse

* Please provide evidence of your relationship prior to your marriage in Jan 2015.

Evidence of your relationship with your spouse

The decision maker must be satisfied that you and your spouse:

● are validly married under Australian law;

● have a mutual commitment to a shared life as husband and wife to the exclusion of all others;

● have a relationship that is genuine and continuing; and

● live together; or do not live separately and apart on a permanent basis.

Thanks


----------



## drn (May 14, 2015)

Hi All,

Finally CO got assigned to my 189 visa application and has asked for FORM 80 and Medicals.


----------



## stidleyfied (Jun 4, 2014)

drn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally CO got assigned to my 189 visa application and has asked for FORM 80 and Medicals.


may I know when did you lodge your application?


----------



## drn (May 14, 2015)

stidleyfied said:


> may I know when did you lodge your application?


on April 14th


----------



## Dirkdiggler (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I also got assigned CO today. Application lodged on April 10th.


----------



## JustinVu (May 26, 2015)

Dirkdiggler said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I also got assigned CO today. Application lodged on April 10th.


what did it says in ur email ? did CO request for additional info or any delay mail ?


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

Dirkdiggler said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I also got assigned CO today. Application lodged on April 10th.


Hi .. Can you please share how to know about co allocation? Are you being sent a mail for extra docs ? What if docs are already there.. How to identify co allocation ?

Thanks


----------



## vmahajan25 (Jul 29, 2014)

Guys need one suggestion those who already filed 189 application, is it fine if i attach last 3-4 yrs of tax assessment, last 5-6 months of salary slips and also 1-2 salary slips for each of mine previous companies in last 10 yrs, will that be enough or do i need to attach last few yrs of bank statements also as someone suggested earlier in the forum and last 8-10 yrs for tax assessments?


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

vmahajan25 said:


> Guys need one suggestion those who already filed 189 application, is it fine if i attach last 3-4 yrs of tax assessment, last 5-6 months of salary slips and also 1-2 salary slips for each of mine previous companies in last 10 yrs, will that be enough or do i need to attach last few yrs of bank statements also as someone suggested earlier in the forum and last 8-10 yrs for tax assessments?


That's fine. I attached only a couple of tax assessment docs and salary slips. CO has not asked anything further during the initial doc request.


----------



## vmahajan25 (Jul 29, 2014)

rameshkd said:


> That's fine. I attached only a couple of tax assessment docs and salary slips. CO has not asked anything further during the initial doc request.


If anything is missing or incorrect, CO will ask from us and not reject it..right?


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

vmahajan25 said:


> If anything is missing or incorrect, CO will ask from us and not reject it..right?


Yes, before any final decision is made on a case the department provides ample opportunity to present our case.


----------



## Dirkdiggler (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi guys.

I got an email from the CO in Brisbane this morning requesting a federal police check as Iv lived in Australia over 1year. Iv uploaded everything else including form 80. It came as an email but also to my correspondence section in my immi account. My status changed to information requested and today's date. Once I uploaded the receipt of the police check my status went back to assessment in progress. 



dee9999 said:


> Dirkdiggler said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...





JustinVu said:


> Dirkdiggler said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

Dirkdiggler said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I got an email from the CO in Brisbane this morning requesting a federal police check as Iv lived in Australia over 1year. Iv uploaded everything else including form 80. It came as an email but also to my correspondence section in my immi account. My status changed to information requested and today's date. Once I uploaded the receipt of the police check my status went back to assessment in progress.


It will automatically change to assessment in progress. Reply back to same email stating you have uploaded and also attach as safety precaution. It will make your process little faster as their turn around time for email is 7 business days.


----------



## hemanthrao (May 20, 2015)

Any 221111-General accountant got delay mail?....189 visa?


----------



## Dirkdiggler (Apr 9, 2015)

Just a question, I'm going to attach my police cert to my immi account but it mentions replying in writing to the CO also, do u think I need to send my police cert to her too? And police Certs need to be originals according to the visa document checklist. I don't really want to send an original document.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Dirkdiggler said:


> Just a question, I'm going to attach my police cert to my immi account but it mentions replying in writing to the CO also, do u think I need to send my police cert to her too? And police Certs need to be originals according to the visa document checklist. I don't really want to send an original document.


If the document has been asked by the CO post visa lodging, attached a color scanned copy onto immi account and click on the request complete button. You need not send a mail. You can respond to the initial mail, mentioning you've submitted the doc.


----------



## Dirkdiggler (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks. I stupidly clicked on the request completed button yesterday when I uploaded the police cert receipt so il just attach as I did with all my documents as that facility is still there and email her.
Thanks &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57340;&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57340;


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> If the document has been asked by the CO post visa lodging, attached a color scanned copy onto immi account and click on the request complete button. You need not send a mail. You can respond to the initial mail, mentioning you've submitted the doc.


I have been asked for an orininal AFP check. Does it mean that I have to mail thr original to them?


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Dirkdiggler said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I got an email from the CO in Brisbane this morning requesting a federal police check as Iv lived in Australia over 1year. Iv uploaded everything else including form 80. It came as an email but also to my correspondence section in my immi account. My status changed to information requested and today's date. Once I uploaded the receipt of the police check my status went back to assessment in progress.


I also have the same docs request of AFP check. Questions:
1. Did you have your AFP check mailed to the requesting CO? On my case, I did since they are requesting for the original.
2. After uploading the receipt. Did you click on the button stating requested docs have been uploaded.??
For me.I havent, since I was waiting for the confirmation from the AFP that they have mailed my request. Or should I have clicked on the button???


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Dirkdiggler said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I got an email from the CO in Brisbane this morning requesting a federal police check as Iv lived in Australia over 1year. Iv uploaded everything else including form 80. It came as an email but also to my correspondence section in my immi account. My status changed to information requested and today's date. Once I uploaded the receipt of the police check my status went back to assessment in progress.


I also have the same docs request of AFP check. 
Questions:
1. Did you have your AFP check mailed to the requesting CO? On my case, I did since they are requesting for the original.
2. After uploading the receipt. Did you click on the button stating requested docs have been uploaded.??
For me.I havent, since I was waiting for the confirmation from the AFP that they have mailed my request to my CO.
Or should I have clicked on the button?


----------



## Dirkdiggler (Apr 9, 2015)

cocomart said:


> I also have the same docs request of AFP check.
> Questions:
> 1. Did you have your AFP check mailed to the requesting CO? On my case, I did since they are requesting for the original.
> 2. After uploading the receipt. Did you click on the button stating requested docs have been uploaded.??
> ...


I think you were correct not to click that button and wait til your actual Cert is ready to upload. I shouldn't have clicked it but I did after uploading receipt. 
Your police cert will be sent ho you, not the CO, so you will need to scan it anyway.
I am reluctant to send the original to the CO.


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Dirkdiggler said:


> I think you were correct not to click that button and wait til your actual Cert is ready to upload. I shouldn't have clicked it but I did after uploading receipt.
> Your police cert will be sent ho you, not the CO, so you will need to scan it anyway.
> I am reluctant to send the original to the CO.


Since the request was origanal AFP check. While doing the request online. I have ordered to be msiled directly to my CO at PO Box address at Adelaide to save time. Instead of having it mailed here in the PHL and mailing it back to AUS.


----------



## kays80 (Mar 2, 2015)

When a CO contacts you, can the message(Email) be seen in correspondence page as well?


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Received an email from AFP that my request has been completed and mailed to the next available Aust Post. So GSM Adelaide will receive it within a day or two.
Fingers crossed.😊


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

kays80 said:


> When a CO contacts you, can the message(Email) be seen in correspondence page as well?


Yes Kays80, it sure does comes in your Correspondence page.


----------



## beenishimran (Mar 18, 2015)

CO contacted for medicals... Lodge date 6 April , CO contact 27 may ,front loaded everything except medicals which are done today... Hopefully will be uploaded by a weeks time ...


----------



## amit9845 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi All,

I needed some guidance on the documents that one needs to update after paying the visa fee :

1) Read through lot of columns and now i am totally confused as to upload a Color scanned copy or notarized copy ? 

2) Is PF statement really needed to be uploaded? I have withdrawn PF from my earlier company and i don't know if i would be able to get the account statement for my closed PF account or not. I can upload my last one year (and current) PF statement.

3) I did a mistake while filling the start date of the engineering degree (though the start date is not mentioned on any of the certificate). The colleges usually opens in June/July, but i had put up a date of 1st May( in EOI ). So wanted to know should i change the date to July and then explain the CO about the changes or should i leave the start date as it is ?


----------



## PraisetheLord (May 27, 2015)

we have lodged 189 visa for the post of Internal Auditor with 65 points on 4 April 2015. Front loaded all documents including Form 80, Medicals and PCC. The visa is lodged through agent. CO is not yet allocated. Waiting waiting...are there any other people sailing in same boat?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## beenishimran (Mar 18, 2015)

@ amit. I can answer ur first question I had uploaded scanned notorized color copies of the original documents as mentioned exactly on the immi site but people are saying that only color copies will be good enough... However I believe its better to b exact


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

Please see the comments inline



amit9845 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I needed some guidance on the documents that one needs to update after paying the visa fee :
> 
> ...


I doubt this will be an impact on your application. You can wait till your CO responds on this.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Please see my comments inline....





amit9845 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I needed some guidance on the documents that one needs to update after paying the visa fee :
> 
> ...


----------



## S000 (Mar 18, 2015)

*189 visa lodged April 9 2015*

I got case officer allocated today at 10:55 am indian time and requested passport copy


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

S000 said:


> I got case officer allocated today at 10:55 am indian time and requested passport copy


Good luck.


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

S000 said:


> I got case officer allocated today at 10:55 am indian time and requested passport copy


when did you lodge your visa application?


----------



## S000 (Mar 18, 2015)

Lodged: 9th april 2015 ; CO Allocated: 28th may 2015.


----------



## chung (Apr 9, 2015)

I lodged mine on 17th Apr. Hope we are not far behind


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

I am also waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

I saw the CO allocation the last as for visa lodged on 14th Apr in the tracker. Did anyone get allocated after that here?


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

I was just skimming through the new application status after April 17th that the Immigration imposed. Application In Progress is retired, there is only application recieved. If everything is good, you might get your Grant directly without a change in the application status. Or a CO will be allocation and the status changes to Information Requested. Whem you submit with all the information requested, it changes to Assessment in Progress. Then the Outcome 

Just sharing as I thought this will help


----------



## hemanthrao (May 20, 2015)

Got a delay mail today


----------



## Vikk (May 28, 2015)

*189 VISA applied on 16th April*

Hi All,

I heard a lot of people talking about quotas on Granting 189 visas. I have few questions regarding that.. :closed_2:

1. Is this quota thing true. If it is then why these freaksters send an invitation in the first place which is already based on quota. :noidea:

2. If such thing is there, then is it based upon the applicants occupation. :confused2:

3. And does anybody have an idea on quota for 261312 Developer Programmer being full or not. :spy:

Thanks :wave:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

There is VISA cap for ALL Occupation Codes. MOREOVER there might be VISA cap for EACH FY.


Refer to following web-link from IMMI website for further details:

*Fact sheet 21 - Managing the Migration Programme*



MOST of the VISA applicants are getting DELAY emails from DIBP (both 190/189) due to VISA cap for Current FY.




Vikk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I heard a lot of people talking about quotas on Granting 189 visas. I have few questions regarding that.. :closed_2:
> 
> ...


----------



## ausambitious (May 23, 2015)

*Hi..*

Hi Jeeten,

Based on the cap only, everyone might have got invitation. So whoever got the invitation before the cap is reached should not have any problem or delay in processing?

Kindly advice why this delay is happening for already invited applicants?

Thanks,


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

ausambitious said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Based on the cap only, everyone might have got invitation. So whoever got the invitation before the cap is reached should not have any problem or delay in processing?
> 
> ...


It's because they have visa caps as well which are set by Minister for Immigration at the beginning of the financial year. These visa caps also includes dependents who are accompanying the main applicant. It seems this cap has been reached which is why some are getting delay email. It's not that they will stop processing but will continue in new financial year from July and grant visas once cap is renewed.
Hope this answers your query.


----------



## ausambitious (May 23, 2015)

batcoder0619 said:


> It's because they have visa caps as well which are set by Minister for Immigration at the beginning of the financial year. These visa caps also includes dependents who are accompanying the main applicant. It seems this cap has been reached which is why some are getting delay email. It's not that they will stop processing but will continue in new financial year from July and grant visas once cap is renewed.
> Hope this answers your query.


Hi,

Thanks for your response!!

Kindly advice why 'some' are getting and not others? If CO has asked for additional information, then the application processing will not be delayed?


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

The fastesst will be a direct grant. If you get the CO allocated, then there might be a delay again. The trend is people get the grant within 30 days after CO allocation. I have seen delays more than 30 days as well. You never know what they think!

The best way to know the status of your application is to call them. But atleast wait for 60 days after you lodge visa.


----------



## Vikk (May 28, 2015)

*Expected Delay Mail Received*

Hi Guys,

I received a delay email today.
My question is whether the people getting delay mails without any docs requested, will not require any additional docs being expected later on? Actually I did not upload form 80.

Are my documents processed through and are marked legit by them and so the only final process of grant is left?

Invitation: 10 Apr
Lodge: 16 Apr
All Docs Submitted: 10 May
Co Assign: 03 June


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Vikk said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received a delay email today.
> My question is whether the people getting delay mails without any docs requested, will not require any additional docs being expected later on? Actually I did not upload form 80.
> ...


Login to your account and see how the Docs section look like. I guess if CO verified the docs, some might appear as "*not required*". For example, if you didnt work in Australia, Aussie experience proof is not required. This is just my guess, I cant 100% confirm this.


----------



## Vikk (May 28, 2015)

JK684 said:


> Login to your account and see how the Docs section look like. I guess if CO verified the docs, some might appear as "*not required*". For example, if you didnt work in Australia, Aussie experience proof is not required. This is just my guess, I cant 100% confirm this.


Gosh My application status and stuff inside are untouched. Not even single sign of movement. Even the correspondence does not have a detail about delay. 

Is it normal? are they going to update it later

@Vinod_Krish Are you sure about what you are saying or you are making up positive stories for yourself since you havent been contacted by CO.


GUYS please dont write things unless you are sure.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Vikk said:


> Gosh My application status and stuff inside are untouched. Not even single sign of movement. Even the correspondence does not have a detail about delay.
> 
> Is it normal? are they going to update it later
> 
> ...


Mine immi acc some documents status changed *recommended* to *not required*. What it mean?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

It means THAT few documents aren't applicable in your case.


LIKE IF you don't have Australian employment experience, THEY won't require Evidence for Australian employment.






tahanpaa said:


> Mine immi acc some documents status changed *recommended* to *not required*. What it mean?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

One has to understand that there are 2 CAP's namely

* Invitation CAP (for Occupation Ceiling for 189/489 EOI's)

* VISA CAP


As the VISA Cap's for Current financial year has reached NO further VISA's would be issued.


THESE applications would be picked up/processed in July whew VISA Cap is renewed based on the planing levels for NEXT FY starting 1st July 2015.





ausambitious said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Based on the cap only, everyone might have got invitation. So whoever got the invitation before the cap is reached should not have any problem or delay in processing?
> 
> ...


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> It means THAT few documents aren't applicable in your case.
> 
> 
> LIKE IF you don't have Australian employment experience, THEY won't require Evidence for Australian employment.


Is it means CO allotted for my file? As I got delay mail from [email protected]


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't know this. Will leave it for others to answer.


BUT at this stage I wouldn't care IF CO is allocated or NOT.




tahanpaa said:


> Is it means CO allotted for my file? As I got delay mail from [email protected]


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

Mate, what are you talking about? I dont cook up stories here, watch what you are writing. 

I say things only based on what I read on the forums. 




Vikk said:


> Gosh My application status and stuff inside are untouched. Not even single sign of movement. Even the correspondence does not have a detail about delay.
> 
> Is it normal? are they going to update it later
> 
> ...


----------



## Vikk (May 28, 2015)

vinodkrish_r said:


> Mate, what are you talking about? I dont cook up stories here, watch what you are writing.
> 
> I say things only based on what I read on the forums.



Bro, I meant like how can you expect for a direct grant when people who applied before you are receiving delay emails and on the contrary they already stocked up docs before hand. Seemed logically Impossible. That's it.:ballchain: no hard feelings. bud.. :hand:


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

Vikk said:


> Bro, I meant like how can you expect for a direct grant when people who applied before you are receiving delay emails and on the contrary they already stocked up docs before hand. Seemed logically Impossible. That's it.:ballchain: no hard feelings. bud.. :hand:


I never said anywhere that I AM EXPECTING A DIRECT GRANT where others are to get a delayed email. Please read completely on what I wrote before you come to any conclusion. 

I was talking about the process, not my application.


----------



## Vikk (May 28, 2015)

vinodkrish_r said:


> The fastesst will be a direct grant. If you get the CO allocated, then there might be a delay again. The trend is people get the grant within 30 days after CO allocation. I have seen delays more than 30 days as well. You never know what they think!
> 
> The best way to know the status of your application is to call them. But atleast wait for 60 days after you lodge visa.


I think you are stressing too much on this. 
You said as above
'The fastesst will be a direct grant. If you get the CO allocated, then there might be a delay again.' 
I think this was only possible a month back not with a current trend of processing times.
Any normal person could easily come up to the same notion as mine. 

I can say this because People who get the delay mails are also allocated to CO. They are not asked for any additional docs too. 
Also how can they judge and make a choice on the applicants who can be considered for a direct grant. Do you have any logical explanation for that.

I hope you get this time.


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

Vikk said:


> I think you are stressing too much on this.
> You said as above
> 'The fastesst will be a direct grant. If you get the CO allocated, then there might be a delay again.'
> I think this was only possible a month back not with a current trend of processing times.
> ...


Stressing? lol. 

Anyway, I still say that the fastest is a direct grant overall. Dont agree? Just ignore it. Who can get a direct grant? you should ask this to the immigration dept. 

The delay mails are sent because the cap is done for the year 2014-2015 and they cant be given grants, so they are just communicated with a delay email. CO allocation happens when they require additional information. This is the process, now I dont mind you agreeing or disagreeing with this

Peace.


----------



## drn (May 14, 2015)

Hi All,
So by now we all know we have to wait till July 1st to get the visa grants. But on what criteria they will issue the grants ? is it on Visa lodge date or on points-wise(priority to more points) ?

ACS Skill assessment : 11/04/2014 || PTE exam result : 26/01/2015 || EOI Submitted: 17/02/2015 || Invitation : 27/02/2015 || PCC : 20/02/2015 || Visa lodge : 14/04/2015 || CO : 26/05/2015 || Grant : ????


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IDEALLY it might be as per VISA application date.


Plus IF there are few applicants whose PCC/MEDICALS are about to expire THEN they might expedite GRANT for such applicants.


I'm just speculating here.



drn said:


> Hi All,
> So by now we all know we have to wait till July 1st to get the visa grants. But on what criteria they will issue the grants ? is it on Visa lodge date or on points-wise(priority to more points) ?
> 
> ACS Skill assessment : 11/04/2014 || PTE exam result : 26/01/2015 || EOI Submitted: 17/02/2015 || Invitation : 27/02/2015 || PCC : 20/02/2015 || Visa lodge : 14/04/2015 || CO : 26/05/2015 || Grant : ????


----------



## mmA1983 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi All,

My CO has been allocated on 3rd June 15.
He requested my CV, Medical, Form 80 & 1221 but not PCC ( I didn't provide it yet). Is that normal?

Thanks,


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

maha_amer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My CO has been allocated on 3rd June 15.
> He requested my CV, Medical, Form 80 & 1221 but not PCC ( I didn't provide it yet). Is that normal?
> ...


That is not normal


----------



## mmA1983 (Jan 15, 2015)

batcoder0619 said:


> That is not normal


Hi Batcoder, 

Thanks for your reply.
Do you know what does it mean?


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

maha_amer said:


> Hi Batcoder,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> Do you know what does it mean?


I am sorry I do not know what does that mean.

I have never heard of a CO not requesting PCC if applicant has not uploaded upfront.
Are you sure you have not uploaded? Read the checklist carefully again.


----------



## ausambitious (May 23, 2015)

*Hii*

Hi Everyone,

Can anyone advice on what happened previous year (2013-2014) in terms of Visa Cap? When the visa cap reached its limit? What happened to the applicants waiting in queue?

Please advice.

Thanks....


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

maha_amer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My CO has been allocated on 3rd June 15.
> He requested my CV, Medical, Form 80 & 1221 but not PCC ( I didn't provide it yet). Is that normal?
> ...


May be that's not normal. Your CO might have missed asking that. 2 ways to handle the situation. 

1. Just uploaded docs what the CO asked for and wait for the response
2. Upload the docs along with PCC if you have it handy. 

The recommended would be to get the PCC as it is mandatory.


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

ausambitious said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can anyone advice on what happened previous year (2013-2014) in terms of Visa Cap? When the visa cap reached its limit? What happened to the applicants waiting in queue?
> 
> ...


I have seen a lot of greens in the tracker. That means they were granted visa in July. Check the tracker in my signature to find more information.


----------



## Gerson (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi All,

I applied for the 189 Visa on April -21-2015 and got the Case Owner Assigned on 5-June-2015. He has requested for my Birth Certificate. I am from India and I dont have the Birth Certificate. Initially I have uploaded my Passport Copy in lieu of birth certificate. Am Planning to upload my Higher Secondary course certificate along with a letter as requested by the CO if we don't have a Birth Certificate.

Any one faced the same issue and did the CO accept the Higher Secondary Certificate and the Passport in lieu of the Birth Certificate. By the way, I have my case owner assigned from GSM adelaide. Please reply !!!


----------



## harishsidhartha (Jan 2, 2014)

Gerson said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for the 189 Visa on April -21-2015 and got the Case Owner Assigned on 5-June-2015. He has requested for my Birth Certificate. I am from India and I dont have the Birth Certificate. Initially I have uploaded my Passport Copy in lieu of birth certificate. Am Planning to upload my Higher Secondary course certificate along with a letter as requested by the CO if we don't have a Birth Certificate.
> 
> Any one faced the same issue and did the CO accept the Higher Secondary Certificate and the Passport in lieu of the Birth Certificate. By the way, I have my case owner assigned from GSM adelaide. Please reply !!!


I submitted my 10th (Secondary School) Certificate along with a declaration which worked for me. 

Declaration format

I, <declarant's name>, husband/wife of <spouse name>, holder of Indian passport# <PP Number>, do hereby

solemnly affirm and state that:

1. I am the biological son/daughter of my father Mr. <FATHER NAME> & my mother Mrs. <MOTHER NAME>

2. I do not have a birth certificate and was never issued one at birth.

3. In lieu of this document I have enclosed a certified copy of my 10th grade SSC certificate (which is accepted as documentary evidence of birth and age in India for people born before January 26, 1989) which confirms my parents’ details as well as my date of birth.

4. I understand that a person who intentionally makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty of an offense under section 11 of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959, and I believe that the statements in this declaration are true in every particular.

As per law, birth certificates in India became mandatory only post January 26, 1989. Those who were born January 26, 1989 are allowed to submit Senior Secondary School certificate containing the date of birth as evidence if they do not have a valid birth certificate.

Regards,
Harish S


----------



## mmA1983 (Jan 15, 2015)

vinodkrish_r said:


> May be that's not normal. Your CO might have missed asking that. 2 ways to handle the situation.
> 
> 1. Just uploaded docs what the CO asked for and wait for the response
> 2. Upload the docs along with PCC if you have it handy.
> ...



Hi Vinodkrish,

Thanks for your reply.
I didn't receive my PCC from my embassy yet, but I will uploaded along with the other documents once I get it.

Thanks


----------



## mmA1983 (Jan 15, 2015)

batcoder0619 said:


> I am sorry I do not know what does that mean.
> 
> I have never heard of a CO not requesting PCC if applicant has not uploaded upfront.
> Are you sure you have not uploaded? Read the checklist carefully again.


Hi Batcoder, 

Yeah sure I didn't upload my PCC as I didn't receive it yet from my embassy.
I think my CO forgot to request it.


----------



## Gerson (Apr 9, 2015)

harishsidhartha said:


> I submitted my 10th (Secondary School) Certificate along with a declaration which worked for me.
> 
> Declaration format
> 
> ...


Thanks Much Harish for your Super Quick Valuable response and then sending the Declaration Format as well. Very Helpful. Can you please tell me whether you had this letter notarized by a Notary or just a normal letter.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

This has to be done VIA a notarized *Affidavit cum Declaration* in front of a Notary.






Gerson said:


> Thanks Much Harish for your Super Quick Valuable response and then sending the Declaration Format as well. Very Helpful. Can you please tell me whether you had this letter notarized by a Notary or just a normal letter.


----------



## harishsidhartha (Jan 2, 2014)

Gerson said:


> Thanks Much Harish for your Super Quick Valuable response and then sending the Declaration Format as well. Very Helpful. Can you please tell me whether you had this letter notarized by a Notary or just a normal letter.


Yes, as it is a satutory declaration it is better to get it notorized. Normally CO only asks for a self declaration letter with a supporting document like secondry school certificate.

Regards,
Harish S


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

can anyone please tell me that how CO communicates for the further docs........does he send the email or there would be a correspondence under immi account??


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You would receive an email communication from CO for missing or additional documents.





Sameer1626 said:


> can anyone please tell me that how CO communicates for the further docs........does he send the email or there would be a correspondence under immi account??


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> You would receive an email communication from CO for missing or additional documents.


Thanks for your revert mate,

i have recently started seeing a new link just under my health details button which says "character assessment particulars - form 80 has to be completed for this applicant", whereas i have already uploaded the same.......:confused2: Do you have any idea about the said link???


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't have much information regarding this.


BUT IF you want then re-upload FORM 80, ELSE wait for CO allocation and THEN check with him/her.




Sameer1626 said:


> Thanks for your revert mate,
> 
> i have recently started seeing a new link just under my health details button which says "character assessment particulars - form 80 has to be completed for this applicant", whereas i have already uploaded the same.......:confused2: Do you have any idea about the said link???


----------



## ausambitious (May 23, 2015)

*Hi*



vinodkrish_r said:


> I have seen a lot of greens in the tracker. That means they were granted visa in July. Check the tracker in my signature to find more information.


Hi,

You are right. Tracker has grant dates through out the year. Looks like the visa cap exhausted only this year...I'm guessing..

Thanks...


----------



## nidhiphysio (Mar 4, 2015)

Can anyone please forward me the link to the tracker...??? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mmA1983 (Jan 15, 2015)

nidhiphysio said:


> Can anyone please forward me the link to the tracker...??? Thanks in advance.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tcolid=-1&sortasc=true&page=4&rowsperpage=250


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

Got the CO allocated today. 

Request for PCC for my dependant. I thought it was not required as the application does not include them. However the CO has requested for it.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Please share email address on which I can follow up. My CO is not yet assigned. 



vinodkrish_r said:


> Got the CO allocated today.
> 
> Request for PCC for my dependant. I thought it was not required as the application does not include them. However the CO has requested for it.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF you have marked your *Dependents as Non-Migrating* THEN most of the times THEIR PCC and MEDICALS are requested by CO.





vinodkrish_r said:


> Got the CO allocated today.
> 
> Request for PCC for my dependant. I thought it was not required as the application does not include them. However the CO has requested for it.


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> IF you have marked your *Dependents as Non-Migrating* THEN most of the times THEIR PCC and MEDICALS are requested by CO.


hmmmm, thats strange, so then it doesnt matter whether they are migrating or not, and their PCC is required most of the times.


----------



## zaara khan (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello vinod what date did u lodge ur visa? And also if u could pls share which team did u get allocated of?


----------



## Ruva (May 22, 2015)

vinodkrish_r said:


> Got the CO allocated today.
> 
> Request for PCC for my dependant. I thought it was not required as the application does not include them. However the CO has requested for it.


I did the same, please let me know of the outcome/what CO says and how you resolve it. 
Also,how does this CO allocation work, i see you submitted application on 24 April and others who submitted before you still do not have COs, i submitted mine on 25 April so i'm anxious.


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

Ruva said:


> I did the same, please let me know of the outcome/what CO says and how you resolve it.
> Also,how does this CO allocation work, i see you submitted application on 24 April and others who submitted before you still do not have COs, i submitted mine on 25 April so i'm anxious.


I don't know how it gets allocated. 

There's nothing you can do except you provide the requested information by CO. I wouldnt take a risk saying no. Im getting the PCC done and will upload it shortly. I know nothing will come up for this month and hope for the best next month. 

For all those who were interested, CO was allocated from GSM Brisbane


----------



## ausambitious (May 23, 2015)

*hii*

Hi,

CO asked for Form 80 & 1221 for myself and my wife. We submitted the form and the application status is 'Assessment in Progress' on June 4. I didn't receive any delay email so far. Is this mean CO is working on our documents and going to make decision?

Kindly advice.

Thanks,


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

ausambitious said:


> Hi,
> 
> CO asked for Form 80 & 1221 for myself and my wife. We submitted the form and the application status is 'Assessment in Progress' on June 4. I didn't receive any delay email so far. Is this mean CO is working on our documents and going to make decision?
> 
> ...


Yeah. Wait for 1 more week and then call them


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

ausambitious said:


> Hi,
> 
> CO asked for Form 80 & 1221 for myself and my wife. We submitted the form and the application status is 'Assessment in Progress' on June 4. I didn't receive any delay email so far. Is this mean CO is working on our documents and going to make decision?
> 
> ...


Dont think so, same case with me since 9th May.
If you want, you may call.

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## sum1910 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hey Guys, I'm not sure why people keep bothering COs/Immi Dept when it clearly says the processing time for 189 is 3 months. I understand your concerns but there is no point in calling them again and again for the update. When the CO is allocated they don't work only on your application they have many applications to deal with. If you don't hear anything from CO after 3 months then give him/her a call. I was fortunate enough to catch up (who doesn't work in Immi dept now) with one of the CO last year and he mentioned he spent more than 2 hours a day on unwanted things like inquiries. Let them do their work.

Sorry if I'm being rude here.

Cheers.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

sum1910 said:


> Hey Guys, I'm not sure why people keep bothering COs/Immi Dept when it clearly says the processing time for 189 is 3 months. I understand your concerns but there is no point in calling them again and again for the update. When the CO is allocated they don't work only on your application they have many applications to deal with. If you don't hear anything from CO after 3 months then give him/her a call. I was fortunate enough to catch up (who doesn't work in Immi dept now) with one of the CO last year and he mentioned he spent more than 2 hours a day on unwanted things like inquiries. Let them do their work.
> 
> Sorry if I'm being rude here.
> 
> Cheers.


Rightly said, wish most others were as understanding as you.
I've seen people cribbing for no CO allocations, grant after 30 days of application


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

I don't understand what's the point on arguing on people's patience. Don't expect everyone to be like you. Whether people call the CO or not is completely up to them. And even if you keep saying this in this forum, you can't stop people from calling the COs.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

vinodkrish_r said:


> I don't understand what's the point on arguing on people's patience. Don't expect everyone to be like you. Whether people call the CO or not is completely up to them. And even if you keep saying this in this forum, you can't stop people from calling the COs.


Calling up COs definitely disturbs them and what's the point in calling when the service standards clearly say 3 months. And now that the grants for the current year are over, the Immi site clearly mentions the number of grants have precedence over the service standards. Still people keep calling, not asking anyone to stop calling for genuine reasons like inquiry on documents, technical issues etc. but calling to check on status is definitely not the best thing to do.
I've read on this very forum(posts form 2013, 14) where CO were annoyed because of the calls.
This forums hold a small number of people applying for Aus immigration, now multiply that with the total number of people trying to migrate and then consider the number of unnecessary calls a CO must have to answer each day.
All of it is my personal view, I've no authority to stop anyone from calling. People can go ahead and cause problems for no only themselves but all others.


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

how do you even know that CO's are getting annoyed? Thats their job to answer to people's en queries. They are paid for that. Where are they getting paid from? Its the visa fees paid by us. I do get annoyed when I work when people reach out to me, but that doesnt stop people from reaching out to me. If COs are not to be disturbed, they shouldnt be having that contact number at all.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry mate, don't want to get into war of words here.
I stick to my point, calling anyone just to check the status before actually exceeding the mentioned SLA is both unnecessary and frustrating. Again, my personal standpoint people are educated and free to make their own decision.

Peace!!


----------



## Pranavan (Jun 11, 2015)

01/02/2014 IELTS
15/03/2014 IELTS (My wife)
23/01/2015 CDR Assessment positive outcome
30/01/2015 EOI submitted
27/02/2015 Invitation Received
04/03/2015 S189 visa logged
22/04/2015 CO assigned and requested PCC,Medicals and to fill Form80
13/05/2015 All requested information provided
???? visa grant


----------



## harishAusPR (Mar 3, 2015)

*Delay email*

Hi Folks ,

I lodged my subclass 189 application in the month of March 2015, got my case officer allocated in the month of May 2015 requesting for Medical and PCC. Medicals were uploaded by the clinic in the month of May. My PCC for 2 countries was ready by June 3rd 2015 . I got a delay email on June 10th 2015 by the case officer. By when can I expect a grant ? would it be sometime in July ? The delay email is something which we get to see each year is it ? 

My SOL is Software Engineer.

Regards,
Harish


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

After VISA cap was reached, ALL applications have been batched for processing from July. You may expect to get a Grant in July.


But then all depends on how DIBP decides to process applications starting July based on new Visa quota.






harishAusPR said:


> Hi Folks ,
> 
> I lodged my subclass 189 application in the month of March 2015, got my case officer allocated in the month of May 2015 requesting for Medical and PCC. Medicals were uploaded by the clinic in the month of May. My PCC for 2 countries was ready by June 3rd 2015 . I got a delay email on June 10th 2015 by the case officer. By when can I expect a grant ? would it be sometime in July ? The delay email is something which we get to see each year is it ?
> 
> ...


----------



## harishAusPR (Mar 3, 2015)

*Visa Grants post mid May 2015*

Hello All,

For Subclass 189 applicants who received a delay email post Mid May 2015(15th to 20th May) , Has anyone managed to get a visa grant by now ? 

Regards,
Harish


----------



## sgtoaussie (Jun 15, 2015)

I have followed this forum for some time but never posted.
I have a very unusual situation.
My 189 application lodged in mid April 2015 is now decision ready. My agent has submitted all required documents asked by CO. My Medical was done on 13th May.

In the meantime my employer in Singapore has offered me to transfer me to their Australian office for 4 months from 15th July. They are very firm on sending me by 15th July. However as my 189 grant may or may not come by that time. So they have asked me to apply for 457 immediately.

When I discussed this matter with my agent, they said not to apply for 457.
According to my agent there are two scenarios:
1. I get 457 first and I go to Perth on 15th July. My 189 grant comes after 457: In this case 457 will be superseded by 189 and everything will be fine.
2. If I get 189 grant first and 457 later: There is a possibility of my 189 getting superseded by 457, unless I get my 457 cancelled immediately. The agent said even if I inform DIBP to cancel my 457, they may take a while to do the actual cancellation and I could loose my 189 because of delay in cancellation.

I do not want to risk cancellation of 189 in the second scenario. On the other hand The offer for 4 months working experience at Australia is tempting.

Does anybody have any advise?


----------



## zaara khan (Apr 9, 2015)

Congrats Hemanth, you must be very happy today, au ur dreams came true.enjoy your grant mate. I noticed on other forum u were applied on 21-4-15. 
I also applied on 26-4-15 nothing heard yet from co neither got delay email. Hopefully will receive something this week.
anyways enjoy ur grant brother. Good luck.


----------



## mmA1983 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hello All,

When I checked my health details in Immiaccount after completing my health examinations ,which requested by CO, I got the following statement:

"Health requirement – examinations ready for assessment – no action required
The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."

Any Idea what does it mean?

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best |||*



:lalala::lalala::lalala:​




hemanthrao said:


> got grant today


----------



## ausambitious (May 23, 2015)

*Hii*



hemanthrao said:


> got grant today


Congrats ... Encouraging one for everyone!!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*...IMO...*


Current 457 processing timelines are about 2-3 months AFTER you apply.

IF you apply in the next 5 days, THEN 457 visa would come through around 20th of August IF everything is expedited ELSE it may come by MID September. IF you want THEN you can further delay your 457 by delaying your MEDICALS.


*Between 15th to 31st July* we would get to know how 189 processing is going on for FY 2014-2015 applicants.


*THEN decide the next steps.*


*FINALLY IF you don't want to risk your 189* (which no one would LIKE to RISK), THEN let go the 457 offer.





sgtoaussie said:


> I have followed this forum for some time but never posted.
> I have a very unusual situation.
> My 189 application lodged in mid April 2015 is now decision ready. My agent has submitted all required documents asked by CO. My Medical was done on 13th May.
> 
> ...


----------



## ausambitious (May 23, 2015)

*hi*



Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations and All The Best |||*
> 
> 
> 
> :lalala::lalala::lalala:​



Hi Jeeten/Everyone,

Though everyone thought that all pending applications are batched for July...People started getting the grant this week..Is this a good sign and others will get the grant soon?

Your thoughts please..

Thanks...


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

mmA1983 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> When I checked my health details in Immiaccount after completing my health examinations ,which requested by CO, I got the following statement:
> 
> ...


It means your health report has been submitted by your physician and will be reviewed by DIBP. This is clear in a couple of days unless there was some adverse report.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*You never know*, IF they have actually started to process VISA from June instead of July. As one Applicant who received THIS GOOD NEWS, actually received Delay email in May.


We just have to keep guessing and *HOPE for THE BEST for fellow VISA Applicants*.





ausambitious said:


> Hi Jeeten/Everyone,
> 
> Though everyone thought that all pending applications are batched for July...People started getting the grant this week..Is this a good sign and others will get the grant soon?
> 
> ...


----------



## mmA1983 (Jan 15, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> It means your health report has been submitted by your physician and will be reviewed by DIBP. This is clear in a couple of days unless there was some adverse report.


Thanks for your reply.

But I think it's already reviewed by DIBP because the health assessment has been finalized and clearned for my dependents. The only thing which I mentioned in my health details that I take a hormone medicine due to underactive thyroid (not a disease). Do you think this will cause an issue in my application?


----------



## sgtoaussie (Jun 15, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *...IMO...*
> 
> 
> Current 457 processing timelines are about 2-3 months AFTER you apply.
> ...


Thanks for your reply.
The migration agent of my company is confident to get 457 within 3 WEEKS of application and my employers want send me by 15 July.
I have done my medical for 189 and they say they can use same medical for 457 using hap ID.
Anyways I also am leaning towards not accepting this offer, as suggested by you.


----------



## atifmasood (May 21, 2015)

*PR VISA 189 Granted*

Hi Everyone,

I got my Visa 189 Granted today.

Invitation: 12th March 2015
Application Lodged: 13th April 2015
Visa Granted: 15th June 2015

Atif


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best |||*



:lalala::lalala::lalala:​




atifmasood said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got my Visa 189 Granted today.
> 
> ...


----------



## drn (May 14, 2015)

Congrats ...

I feel I am very near to get my grant. Since morning I have seen people got grants who applied on Apr 8th, 9th , and now 13th. I have applied on April 14th ... sounds logic but we never know  ....:fingerscrossed:



atifmasood said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got my Visa 189 Granted today.
> 
> ...


----------



## atifmasood (May 21, 2015)

hemanthrao said:


> Thank you all for your wonderful wishes
> 
> I lost hope and counting days....never expected.....
> postponed so many things assuming i will get in july...
> ...


Well Congrats. I also got the delay email on 01/06/2015 and Visa Granted on 15th June 2015


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

Ok, so by the trend, whoever got the delay email, gets the grant on the 15th day from the delay email.


----------



## ausambitious (May 23, 2015)

vinodkrish_r said:


> Ok, so by the trend, whoever got the delay email, gets the grant on the 15th day from the delay email.


Hi..

So no one got the grant so far if they didn't receive any delay email before? Tracker might confirm the trend...your thoughts please


----------



## RAJKUMAR7 (Dec 29, 2014)

vinodkrish_r said:


> Its definitely too early for a CO assignment yet. Lets keep our fingers crossed , I wish everyone a Grant here


Hi What is the PTE??


----------



## RAJKUMAR7 (Dec 29, 2014)

vinodkrish_r said:


> Its definitely too early for a CO assignment yet. Lets keep our fingers crossed , I wish everyone a Grant here


Hi What is the PTE??:confused2:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*PTE - Pearson Test of English !*



Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic is an English language test.


*REF: * *PTE Academic*





RAJKUMAR7 said:


> Hi What is the PTE??:confused2:


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

sgtoaussie said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> The migration agent of my company is confident to get 457 within 3 WEEKS of application and my employers want send me by 15 July.
> I have done my medical for 189 and they say they can use same medical for 457 using hap ID.
> Anyways I also am leaning towards not accepting this offer, as suggested by you.


457 should be soon. generally when sponsored by companies I don't think it take 2-3 months for sure. timelines suggested by your agent sound more likely.


----------



## zaara khan (Apr 9, 2015)

I got my co allocated today from brisbane team. Requested medicals for me and my husband.i.hope i did medicals handy before. I did student visa extension medicals 3 months ago so thought i only hav to do hiv test. For kids they accepted previous medicals. For both of us we need to do full medical test again. As spoke with co today she said i have to do it all over again. Anyways happy as long as i get my grant.


----------



## khalidamen (Mar 2, 2015)

I have got my grant email today 1:23PM AEST. I lodged my application on Apr-15,2015 and this forum was my only source of help. Thank you everyone for contributing in this community.

All the best everyone who is waiting for Golden email.


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

khalidamen said:


> I have got my grant email today 1:23PM AEST. I lodged my application on Apr-15,2015 and this forum was my only source of help. Thank you everyone for contributing in this community.
> 
> All the best everyone who is waiting for Golden email.


Congrats!


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

khalidamen said:


> I have got my grant email today 1:23PM AEST. I lodged my application on Apr-15,2015 and this forum was my only source of help. Thank you everyone for contributing in this community.
> 
> All the best everyone who is waiting for Golden email.


Congrats dude!


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

khalidamen said:


> I have got my grant email today 1:23PM AEST. I lodged my application on Apr-15,2015 and this forum was my only source of help. Thank you everyone for contributing in this community.
> 
> All the best everyone who is waiting for Golden email.


congrats to you

seems u got visa in very less time

lucky you


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Congratulations All


----------



## cs87aus (Sep 20, 2014)

vinodkrish_r said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Im starting this thread for people who lodged their 189 visa by April 2015


Hey,

I have lodged Visa application on 13th April 2015. Also uploaded PPC and medicals. Current status - Assessment in progress.


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

khalidamen said:


> I have got my grant email today 1:23PM AEST. I lodged my application on Apr-15,2015 and this forum was my only source of help. Thank you everyone for contributing in this community.
> 
> All the best everyone who is waiting for Golden email.


Congratulations mate


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

khalidamen said:


> I have got my grant email today 1:23PM AEST. I lodged my application on Apr-15,2015 and this forum was my only source of help. Thank you everyone for contributing in this community.
> 
> All the best everyone who is waiting for Golden email.


Congratulations mate..
Good luck for your journey


----------



## anil_nair (Apr 16, 2015)

*Recieved grant yesterday*

My first post in this forum


I received my grant yesterday after almost a 3 month long wait. 
If anyone has any queries please ask, i'll be happy to answer.

Visa Lodged: 19th March 2015
CO Assigned: 5th May
Delay Mail: 22nd May
Grant: 15th June
Moving to Australia lane: : Not decided yet :boxing:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


Welcome to The Forum!


*||| Congratulations and All The Best |||*



:lalala::lalala::lalala:​




anil_nair said:


> My first post in this forum
> 
> 
> I received my grant yesterday after almost a 3 month long wait.
> ...


----------



## anil_nair (Apr 16, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Welcome to The Forum!
> 
> 
> *||| Congratulations and All The Best |||*
> ...


Thanks Jeetendra !!! 
Here's hoping that everyone gets their grants soon


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

anil_nair said:


> My first post in this forum
> 
> 
> I received my grant yesterday after almost a 3 month long wait.
> ...


Congratulation Mate....


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

anil_nair said:


> My first post in this forum
> 
> 
> I received my grant yesterday after almost a 3 month long wait.
> ...


congratulations mate


----------



## nchhaj (Jun 15, 2015)

vinodkrish_r said:


> Any idea how long they take to update the medical reports?


It usually takes around 7 to 10 days after the day of the medical examination to reflect in the account.


----------



## sgtoaussie (Jun 15, 2015)

prforoz said:


> 457 should be soon. generally when sponsored by companies I don't think it take 2-3 months for sure. timelines suggested by your agent sound more likely.


Thanks for your reply. I have observed similar timelines for a few cases on this forum.


----------



## zaara khan (Apr 9, 2015)

Can anyone pls tell me where do we check and how can we know our medicals are been finalised in immi account please? And also CO requested my educational transcripts with medicals, i uploaded it on immi account. And there is onw button says press this if you think you have provided the requested information. Please advice me do i have to press that or has to wait or check for medicals until it get finalised. Or it just doesnt matter. Pls answer my queries.


----------



## RAJKUMAR7 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi im Raj kindly advise waht is PTE and everyone have to get USA PCC or not?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic:* 

*PTE Academic* is the world's leading computer-based test of English for study abroad and immigration.

*PTE Academic*


*Which English language tests are accepted by the Department?*



*Regarding PCC:* *When is a police certificate required?*


If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed on this page (IMMI page - refer to above web-link) for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from that country.





RAJKUMAR7 said:


> Hi im Raj kindly advise waht is PTE and everyone have to get USA PCC or not?


----------



## nchhaj (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi Jeeten,

If one has lived for 11 months and about 25 days in a foreign country, would the PCC be requested?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*IDEALLY NOT* but all depends on CO as your stay is on boundary line. Exceptions can be there.


*NOTE:* Have seen CO requesting US PCC for a fellow forum member who had lived in US for less than 12 months.




nchhaj said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> If one has lived for 11 months and about 25 days in a foreign country, would the PCC be requested?


----------



## ausambitious (May 23, 2015)

*Hi*

Hi Everyone,

After May 20th, grants were sent for applicants on June 12(Fri),15(Mon) & 16th(Tue). 

When I see the tracker today, few grants were issued on June 19th(Fri), so should we expect grants on June 22 & 23 too? 

Your thoughts please?

Thanks....


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

call DIPB and share your big data analysis of numbers with them to reaffirm.





ausambitious said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> After May 20th, grants were sent for applicants on June 12(Fri),15(Mon) & 16th(Tue).
> 
> ...


----------



## ausambitious (May 23, 2015)

atmahesh said:


> call DIPB and share your big data analysis of numbers with them to reaffirm.


thank you...


----------



## Pranavan (Jun 11, 2015)

*Hi*

The visa was granted without requesting additional info?




hemanthrao said:


> I have applied on 21st April.....status is "Application received"


----------



## suraj.mahale (Apr 10, 2015)

After Invitation in May I have lodged my application on 13th May. Would anybody would be able to suggest me the duration when the CO will be assigned and visa granted?

Also bridging visa was granted on 13th May and the status of the application was changed to application received.

Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Mechanical Engineer


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*...IMO...*


CO is allocated in around 45-60 days (based on the current TREND) after VISA application is submitted by paying the Fees.


AFTER that CO take 2 weeks for processing an application. THEN in a months time after this you may except a GRANT IF everything is in place.

*NOTE: *Have seen few applicants getting Direct GRANT in about 50-60 days of submitting their application.





suraj.mahale said:


> After Invitation in May I have lodged my application on 13th May. Would anybody would be able to suggest me the duration when the CO will be assigned and visa granted?
> 
> Also bridging visa was granted on 13th May and the status of the application was changed to application received.
> 
> Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Mechanical Engineer


----------



## suraj.mahale (Apr 10, 2015)

Ty mate ... Then I should here something from dept of immigration in next 2 weeks...


----------



## Pranavan (Jun 11, 2015)

*CO Assigned*

Hi Suraj,

I lodged my visa on 04 March 2015 and CO assigned on 22 April. I was requested to provide additional info such as PCC, MC and Form 80 to process my application.

I responded on 13th May and again another 45 days gone but no news on the status.

Have you completed your application or do you need to submit PCC and MC after CO assigned?

Please let me know, if you lodge from Sri Lanka.




suraj.mahale said:


> After Invitation in May I have lodged my application on 13th May. Would anybody would be able to suggest me the duration when the CO will be assigned and visa granted?
> 
> Also bridging visa was granted on 13th May and the status of the application was changed to application received.
> 
> Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Mechanical Engineer


----------



## suraj.mahale (Apr 10, 2015)

I hav submitted all the docs required, including medicals. 

Just waiting for CO to be assigned.


----------



## pendi (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi guys I have applied on 23 April and uploaded all my documents, but I have a doubt, are the supposed to be colour scanned copies of originals or certified copies??

Thanks 
Pendi


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

pendi said:


> Hi guys I have applied on 23 April and uploaded all my documents, but I have a doubt, are the supposed to be colour scanned copies of originals or certified copies??
> 
> Thanks
> Pendi


Colors Scans : No certification required.
B&W : Certified by Notary


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

By GOD's grace, i got the much awaited Grant E-mail today. Thanks every one in this forum for their help.


And I had sent a mail to my CO (Adeliade GSM team) today asking if a decision has been made on my case or not @ 10:56 am IST, and I received the grant e-mail @ 12:12 pm IST.


~JK


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

JK684 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By GOD's grace, i got the much awaited Grant E-mail today. Thanks every one in this forum for their help.
> 
> ...


Congrats. May i know ur timeline and which gsm team did yor email? I am assigned to gsm adelaide team 4 when they requested for additional docs.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Replied to you in the other thread.


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi Expats,

I have read in the thread that those who have applied on 18th April have got the grants (CO assigned and delay emails) under same skill set as mine -261313 and 65 points.
I applied on 10th April but through consultancy.
Is there a chance that they give preferance to individual applications than filed through consultants.?
Just thinking.

Thanks,
Manpreet


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

ManpreetK said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have read in the thread that those who have applied on 18th April have got the grants (CO assigned and delay emails) under same skill set as mine -261313 and 65 points.
> I applied on 10th April but through consultancy.
> ...


Yea individual can call anytime.


----------



## ManpreetK (Jul 13, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> Yea individual can call anytime.


No, I meant preference to process applications filed by individuals rathan than through consultancy.


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

ManpreetK said:


> No, I meant preference to process applications filed by individuals rathan than through consultancy.


No, there's no such preferences in DIBP......


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

ManpreetK said:


> No, I meant preference to process applications filed by individuals rathan than through consultancy.


I don't think consultancy is preferred, just because people have paid consultants. They are fair but random in granting visa.


----------



## Muhammad Ayaan (Apr 23, 2015)

can a person call/mail itself to get the status of application if a consultant is hired for corrospondence


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

ManpreetK said:


> No, I meant preference to process applications filed by individuals rathan than through consultancy.


There is no such preference.
If you want, call them..beforhand, be ready with all your application details including client id/dob/transaction number.

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## TanuPatel (Feb 1, 2015)

*Grant it is !!*

Hi all, taking a bit of space and time, to inform all of you guys that I have finally got the Grant today on 2-July! :first: 

I wish to convey my sincere gratitude to this community and it's members for making the Visa process simple and fast (specially when done without any agent).

P.S: I had called the DIBP number and a super cool guy name Michael responded saying my app is finalized and he will send a mail within half an hour - and so he did :tea:.


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

TanuPatel said:


> Hi all, taking a bit of space and time, to inform all of you guys that I have finally got the Grant today on 2-July! :first:
> 
> I wish to convey my sincere gratitude to this community and it's members for making the Visa process simple and fast (specially when done without any agent).
> 
> P.S: I had called the DIBP number and a super cool guy name Michael responded saying my app is finalized and he will send a mail within half an hour - and so he did :tea:.


A many congratulations to you tanu......lane:


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

TanuPatel said:


> Hi all, taking a bit of space and time, to inform all of you guys that I have finally got the Grant today on 2-July! :first:
> 
> I wish to convey my sincere gratitude to this community and it's members for making the Visa process simple and fast (specially when done without any agent).
> 
> P.S: I had called the DIBP number and a super cool guy name Michael responded saying my app is finalized and he will send a mail within half an hour - and so he did :tea:.


Congratulations, just into the 2nd day and July is already great


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​

*||| Congratulation and All The Best for Next Steps |||*





TanuPatel said:


> Hi all, taking a bit of space and time, to inform all of you guys that I have finally got the Grant today on 2-July! :first:
> 
> I wish to convey my sincere gratitude to this community and it's members for making the Visa process simple and fast (specially when done without any agent).
> 
> P.S: I had called the DIBP number and a super cool guy name Michael responded saying my app is finalized and he will send a mail within half an hour - and so he did :tea:.


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

TanuPatel said:


> Hi all, taking a bit of space and time, to inform all of you guys that I have finally got the Grant today on 2-July! :first:
> 
> I wish to convey my sincere gratitude to this community and it's members for making the Visa process simple and fast (specially when done without any agent).
> 
> P.S: I had called the DIBP number and a super cool guy name Michael responded saying my app is finalized and he will send a mail within half an hour - and so he did :tea:.


Hey TanuPatel,
Congratulations!!!!!!! And all the very best for the next steps in life and career..

just wanted to ask you, I too lodged and paid for my visa on 25th April, however my visa lodgement date shows 29th April in the immi account and since then there has been no change in the account, nor have I been contacted by the CO.

Were you contacted by the CO during your process and had the status of your immi account changed in the course?

I am mulling waiting for another week and then contacting them to ask for movement in my application


----------



## drn (May 14, 2015)

Hi All,

finally I have recieved my grant today after calling them... thanks all


----------



## nsk.14 (Aug 12, 2014)

*Grant!*

I too received my grant guys. I lodged my visa on April 7th under ICT Business and Systems Analyst category. 

This forum has been of a great help. Thanks everyone and good luck with next phase for all permanent residents and those who are waiting for grants!


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

Guys , Finally I have received my grant today   , applied on 11th April 

This forum helped me a lot , so Thank you everyone who helped in my journey so far  
Good luck to everyone who are awaiting their grants!!

Thanks
Dee


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​



dee9999 said:


> Guys , Finally I have received my grant today   , applied on 11th April
> 
> This forum helped me a lot , so Thank you everyone who helped in my journey so far
> Good luck to everyone who are awaiting their grants!!
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:​




nsk.14 said:


> I too received my grant guys. I lodged my visa on April 7th under ICT Business and Systems Analyst category.
> 
> This forum has been of a great help. Thanks everyone and good luck with next phase for all permanent residents and those who are waiting for grants!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*




drn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> finally I have recieved my grant today after calling them... thanks all


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Good news.. got my grant letter a while ago. Had called DIBP and after 20 mins received the golden email...All the best to the rest!!!!*

lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*




batcoder0619 said:


> *Good news.. got my grant letter a while ago. Had called DIBP and after 20 mins received the golden email...All the best to the rest!!!!*
> 
> lane:lane:lane:


----------



## j_oz (Jul 16, 2014)

Received golden email this morning!


----------



## gnshprasath (Jun 25, 2015)

Has anyone received a grant with 60 points & applied as a developer programmer


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*





j_oz said:


> Received golden email this morning!


----------



## kays80 (Mar 2, 2015)

Anyone got grant from GSM Brisbane?


----------



## Vikk (May 28, 2015)

*Mission 189 Accomplished*



gnshprasath said:


> Has anyone received a grant with 60 points & applied as a developer programmer


Yes I received a grant today, applied with 60 points and as a Developer programmer.
GOD Bless Australia..!!!!

Visa application date: 16 april


----------



## j_oz (Jul 16, 2014)

gnshprasath said:


> Has anyone received a grant with 60 points & applied as a developer programmer


I received the grant today. 60 points 261312


----------



## kays80 (Mar 2, 2015)

kays80 said:


> Anyone got grant from GSM Brisbane?


I applied on 11th of April and my CO is GSM Brisbane. Looks like they are very slow in processing. Should I call them up?


----------



## beenishimran (Mar 18, 2015)

Pleased to inform i have recieved my grant today 
Application. Lodge date : 6 April 2015
Grant date: 2 July 2015
Skilled independant Visa 189

Thanks to this forum I have received immense guidance and information from here. Best of luck to all those waiting.


----------



## TanuPatel (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi..thanks!
My status remained as "application received" till it changed to "finalised" today.
However I had received a delay mail on 17th June. So the status date changed from 26th April to 17th June on that day. Hope you get your grant soon. Did you call them?



aj_ferns said:


> Hey TanuPatel,
> Congratulations!!!!!!! And all the very best for the next steps in life and career..
> 
> just wanted to ask you, I too lodged and paid for my visa on 25th April, however my visa lodgement date shows 29th April in the immi account and since then there has been no change in the account, nor have I been contacted by the CO.
> ...


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

kays80 said:


> I applied on 11th of April and my CO is GSM Brisbane. Looks like they are very slow in processing. Should I call them up?


Hey, mine was also GSM Brisbane. I called them yesterday and got grant after 20 mins. You should call them up today. All the best!!!


----------



## dhruv (Feb 19, 2015)

*CO assigned asked for meds n pcc*

congrats all seems the grants are on their way....waiting for my medical appointment and UK PCC....


----------



## VaK (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi,

I had applied for 189 NSW on March 9th 2015. My total point are 60 including 5 point for state sponsorship. I haven't yet received any response. I am planning to retake PTE so that I can add 10 point to my score.

Can someone please advise if it's worth while giving PTE again? It's been 4 months and I haven't heard yet.

Points break --

Age 30
Qualification - 15
Language 10
State Sponsorship - 5


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

VaK said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for 189 NSW on March 9th 2015. My total point are 60 including 5 point for state sponsorship. I haven't yet received any response. I am planning to retake PTE so that I can add 10 point to my score.
> 
> ...


Hi, please call DIBP and check status. Many including me have got grants within minutes of calling.


----------



## VaK (Jul 2, 2015)

Can I please have the number? Also what do I ask them? 
Can you please guide here?


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

VaK said:


> Can I please have the number? Also what do I ask them?
> Can you please guide here?


The number is +61731367000

Just ask them kindly regarding the status of your visa application lodged on XX date.

Keep your name, dob, passport number, application ID and file number on hand ready as they will ask these details for verification.


----------



## VaK (Jul 2, 2015)

Okay.. Thanks for the valuable info...

One last Q - Application ID and File number both will be my EOI ID right?


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

VaK said:


> Okay.. Thanks for the valuable info...
> 
> One last Q - Application ID and File number both will be my EOI ID right?


Application ID and File Number are given when CO first contacts you.
If you don't have these then note down the Transaction Reference Number from ImmiAccount. You can provide that as well if asked.


----------



## vinodkrish_r (Nov 17, 2014)

GRANT! Its an amazing feeling. Thanks to all who have helped me reach this stage. Its all emotional out here! This community is great, and guys please ask any questions that I might be able to help you out with. Thank you again


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

vinodkrish_r said:


> GRANT! Its an amazing feeling. Thanks to all who have helped me reach this stage. Its all emotional out here! This community is great, and guys please ask any questions that I might be able to help you out with. Thank you again


:cheer2: Congratulations mate. All the best for next steps :cheer2:


----------



## gauravmadi (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi Frnds,

could anyone please advise on the below mentioned query:

I lodged my visa on 17th April 2015 and on 4th June i received an email from CO requesting additoinal documents. I uploaded the same and also replied with the email on 6th June. Since then my application status is showing "Assessment in progress".
I also received email from CO on 12th June stating that "category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. The Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year."

So i am anxious when i am going to get the grant. It's been already 2.5 months.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just relax. The standard processing time is 3 months AND you are within it.

MOREOVER now NEW Visa quota for FY 2015-2016 has been activated AND people have started getting grants. Hope for the best.


*BUT IF you can't take it any more THEN call THEM*.

Keep your VISA application details handy (LIKE Transaction Reference Number (TRN) / Date of Birth / Passport Number)

Number # 0061731367000 | +61731367000


*||| All The Best |||*



gauravmadi said:


> Hi Frnds,
> 
> could anyone please advise on the below mentioned query:
> 
> ...


----------



## gauravmadi (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi Jeetendra,

Thanks for the information. Really appreciated.


Regards

Gaurav


----------



## Blah (Jul 1, 2015)

*Hello*

Hie guys,
Hope you doing good. I have been a silent observer of this thread from quite some time but for now i just wanted to break my silence.
I have applied from 7th April 2015.And got CO assigned on 17th May 2015.
CO asked for following things.

1. Medical Examination
2. Police Clearance
3. Form 80
4. Evidence of employment Duty Statement

did my medical on 9th June 2015. Submitted Employment statement , form 80 and PCC pak. But one PCC is left i.e. of north cyprus. 

I hired a lawyer there and asked them to provide me. Just keeping fingers crossed so as soon as i get that I would submit it.

One thing i wanted to ask you guys, How much more time will it take after submission of PCC?


----------



## adds85 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey 

Congratulations to all those who got the visa. Any one who got assessed by VETASSESS got grant ?

ANZSCO 221214- Auditor | VETASSESS applied 22-10-14| VETASSESS positive 26-02-15| IELTS 14-03-15| IELTS result Band 7.5 27-03-15| EOI 189 (65p): 02-04-15| Invitation 10-04-15| Visa application lodged 17-04-15| PCC 25-05-15| Medicals 26-05-15| Grant: waiting....


----------



## explorer101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I called up dibp this morning. He said my case has already been finalized this morning. (Stupid me I didn't check my ImmiAccount before calling!).
Since I applied through an agent, I didn't get any email. Though the status in my immi account says "granted". 

Does this mean for sure that I have received the grant letter? Or should I wait for my agent to contact me and confirm me about the grant before I start celebrating?


----------



## kays80 (Mar 2, 2015)

when I call the number 0061731367000, I get a blank tone and nothing else. Called so many times  

What to do now?


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

explorer101 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I called up dibp this morning. He said my case has already been finalized this morning. (Stupid me I didn't check my ImmiAccount before calling!).
> Since I applied through an agent, I didn't get any email. Though the status in my immi account says "granted".
> ...


When did you lodge ur visa?


----------



## chinnu414 (Mar 20, 2015)

*Visa granted *

Yayy...!!! Got my grant this morning.. 
End of a looong journey and now a new one begine...!!!!

I called the GSM team at 5.20 IST and got the grant after an hour. 

Thanks to this forum.. I didn't know calling them works till I read it here...


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

chinnu414 said:


> Yayy...!!! Got my grant this morning..
> End of a looong journey and now a new one begine...!!!!
> 
> I called the GSM team at 5.20 IST and got the grant after an hour.
> ...


Congratulations Mate


----------



## kays80 (Mar 2, 2015)

Got the grand today after calling them. Phew...one hell of a jorney ended well  

I applied on 11th of April!


----------



## Mandyrippu (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello everyone 

New member here first of all conratulations to everyone who got there grants and good luck to those who still waiting ?
I have applied for 189 on may22, offshore front loded everthing is there is anyone applied in May got the CO assigned so far???
Regards Mandy


----------



## tejas_gokhale01 (Jul 29, 2012)

Direct grant after calling in 40 minutes.


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

tejas_gokhale01 said:


> Direct grant after calling in 40 minutes.


What is your timeline?

#visa190 lodge 5May15#CO request PCC 26May15#PCC sent 27May15#Delay mail 24June15#Called DIBP 3July15#


----------



## gauravmadi (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I am still wondering if calling/mailing DIBP is a good idea. As i am a bit afraid if it can annoy them and might result in delay. I checked with my consultant and they advised to wait till end of the month atleast.

Not sure what to do as i do not want to spoil anything and on the other end can't wait also 

Regards
Gaurav Madaan

ACS results- 12 Dec 2014
IELTS- (L-8.5, R-7, S-7, W-7)
Invitation - 27th March 2015
Visa Lodged- 17th April 2015 
CO contacted for Additional Docs- 4th June 2015
Additional Doc submitted- 6th June 2015
Grant : Waiting


----------



## lanecwe (Jul 7, 2014)

I called DIBP this morning and my status changed to Finalized 10 mins later. There is a View Grant Letter link but I am not able to view it and I have not received the letter in my mailbox. Did anyone face the same issue? How long does it take to receive the letter by mail?


----------



## lanecwe (Jul 7, 2014)

I have received the grant from my authorised recipient's email address. Thank you everyone!



lanecwe said:


> I called DIBP this morning and my status changed to Finalized 10 mins later. There is a View Grant Letter link but I am not able to view it and I have not received the letter in my mailbox. Did anyone face the same issue? How long does it take to receive the letter by mail?


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Just relax. The standard processing time is 3 months AND you are within it.
> 
> MOREOVER now NEW Visa quota for FY 2015-2016 has been activated AND people have started getting grants. Hope for the best.
> 
> ...


I applied on 04-Apr-2015 and got notification from my agent on 18-May that CO has asked to submit form 80 and 1221 , Indian and Australia PCCs in 30 days. I provided all the documents by 28-June. When can I expect the next contact (or grant) ?

In order to contact DIBP, is it better to ask agent to contact or contact them myself.


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Blah said:


> Hie guys,
> Hope you doing good. I have been a silent observer of this thread from quite some time but for now i just wanted to break my silence.
> I have applied from 7th April 2015.And got CO assigned on 17th May 2015.
> CO asked for following things.
> ...


What does Evidence of employment Duty Statement means?


----------



## Blah (Jul 1, 2015)

abbasraza said:


> What does Evidence of employment Duty Statement means?


It is the experience certificate with your job responsibilities....


----------



## gauravmadi (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi Guys,

yyyiiiiiiiippppppiiiieeeeeeeeee


Finally got the grant today  
I was trying to call DIBP and everytime the number was busy and suddenly i received an email for the Grant.

Its really a wonderful feeling. Finally the wait is over 


Thank you all!!

Regards
Gaurav

ACS results- 12 Dec 2014
IELTS- (L-8.5, R-7, S-7, W-7)
Invitation - 27th March 2015
Visa Lodged- 17th April 2015
CO contacted for Additional Docs- 4th June 2015
Additional Doc submitted- 6th June 2015
Grant : 7th Jul 2015


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

gauravmadi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> yyyiiiiiiiippppppiiiieeeeeeeeee
> 
> ...


Congratulations Gaurav. Best wishes lane:


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

gauravmadi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> yyyiiiiiiiippppppiiiieeeeeeeeee
> 
> ...



Congratulations Mate

Ja Ji Le apani Zindagi


----------



## gauravmadi (Sep 8, 2014)

varundev said:


> Congratulations Mate
> 
> Ja Ji Le apani Zindagi


Thanks Varun and Ramesh


----------



## ausambitious (May 23, 2015)

gauravmadi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> yyyiiiiiiiippppppiiiieeeeeeeeee
> 
> ...



Congrats!!


----------



## pratik2077 (Feb 11, 2015)

TanuPatel said:


> Hi all, taking a bit of space and time, to inform all of you guys that I have finally got the Grant today on 2-July! :first:
> 
> I wish to convey my sincere gratitude to this community and it's members for making the Visa process simple and fast (specially when done without any agent).
> 
> P.S: I had called the DIBP number and a super cool guy name Michael responded saying my app is finalized and he will send a mail within half an hour - and so he did :tea:.


Congratulation Tanu.. :welcome: to Oz family...


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

Congrats to all who got grants. Good luck for your next major steps - relocation and job search


----------



## Blah (Jul 1, 2015)

and finally i submitted all documents... last one was PCC on 8th july. I launched my application on 7th april. now i keep my fingers crossed for the golden mail...


----------



## vmahajan25 (Jul 29, 2014)

Anyone there to help solve my confusion as i am little worried about this.

I went for my medicals 2 days before, yesterday it was showing medical in progress and today status is shown completed but status is same for me and my wife but its different for my son. For my son its showing processing of visa can continue but for us its showing case will be processed or referred to department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, so is that normal scenarios i.e is that bcoz adults undergo xray, blood test etc and thats why their tests have to be examined. Please clarify?

For me & my wife.
"The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."

For my son:
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

vmahajan25 said:


> Anyone there to help solve my confusion as i am little worried about this.
> 
> I went for my medicals 2 days before, yesterday it was showing medical in progress and today status is shown completed but status is same for me and my wife but its different for my son. For my son its showing processing of visa can continue but for us its showing case will be processed or referred to department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, so is that normal scenarios i.e is that bcoz adults undergo xray, blood test etc and thats why their tests have to be examined. Please clarify?
> 
> ...


Your medicals have been completed and submitted by the physician. They're being reviewed by DIBP.
Medicals results have certain grades, I think A,B,C. If reports are all A the system automatically finalizes the medicals within minutes of submission of reports. 
If it's anything other than A, the department checks them, sometime the status gets updated after 7-10. There is nothing to worry about it's standard process, if there was a serious issue, the medical center would've contacted you to start diagnosis.
Refer immigration website for more details on the grading.


----------



## chadss (May 15, 2014)

Hi all,

1. I got the visa invitation on 5 Dec 2014 and visa is lodged on 1 Jan 2015.
2. I received medical and PCC request on 25 Feb 2015.
3. I have submitted those (medical and PCC) except wife's chest Xray on mid march 2015 due to her pregnancy and We told CO (form 1022 - Notification of changes in circumstances) to hold the process till the delivery.

4. Delivery is done on June 2015 and wife's chest Xray is submitted on 16th June 2015.
5. New baby's birth cert & passport have been submitted today 7th July 2015.

What can be the next step and when can i expect visa grant according to the new process? Please advise.

Tnx,
Chad


----------



## dhruv (Feb 19, 2015)

i am assuming you have also completed medicals for your new born baby?

in that case if its past 7 days (since you wrote to your case officer) then i would suggest you give them a call...


----------



## pendi (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi Guys I have received my PR as of yesterday, and I am wondering how do Cancel my student visa? Would anyone please advise me?

Thanks 
Pendi


----------



## umohan (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi All,

I had lodged my application on 28 April. CO contact was made on 19 June and by 25 June I had submmitted the documents which CO had asked. After further checking I was informed my file is under routine check and there is no timeline. Does anybody know what is a routine check. Is it Background verification?


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

umohan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had lodged my application on 28 April. CO contact was made on 19 June and by 25 June I had submmitted the documents which CO had asked. After further checking I was informed my file is under routine check and there is no timeline. Does anybody know what is a routine check. Is it Background verification?


Yes it is background verification
It may involve verification of documents involving employment,education,language,security


----------



## umohan (Jul 14, 2015)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Yes it is background verification
> It may involve verification of documents involving employment,education,language,security



I guess frustrating time starts. Is it a simple document verification or a detailed verification?


----------



## umohan (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi All,

Is there anyone else who has faced routine check ? How much time did it take for people to get a reply


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

Wait it killing


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

umohan said:


> I guess frustrating time starts. Is it a simple document verification or a detailed verification?


It depends on case to case basis
Mostly they check authenticity of the documents by contacting relevant authorities
No one knows exact time frame as some feb and march guys are still waiting while on the other hand April 8 guy got grant after verification call


----------



## Blah (Jul 1, 2015)

Any one left without grant from april's lounge ?
Like I applied on 7th april .... assigned Co in may... submitted docs until 7th july but no grant yet....


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

Blah said:


> Any one left without grant from april's lounge ?
> Like I applied on 7th april .... assigned Co in may... submitted docs until 7th july but no grant yet....


Try calling them and check on status of application.


----------



## mmA1983 (Jan 15, 2015)

Blah said:


> Any one left without grant from april's lounge ?
> Like I applied on 7th april .... assigned Co in may... submitted docs until 7th july but no grant yet....


Yes me too. I have applied on 15th April, last document submitted on 28th June. When I called DIBP, they said your application under checking. Don't worry hope all of us get our grants soon


----------



## dhruv (Feb 19, 2015)

Got the grant...thanks for all the support....this forum has been really helpful....


----------



## sabbys77 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi

Most of the march and April applicants who are yet to revive the grant are undergoing some sort of checks. Let's see how long it takes. Hope all of us get grants soon.


----------



## adds85 (Apr 1, 2015)

Applied on 17th April... My agent has told me all my documents are ok... still waiting for grant

ANZSCO 221214- Auditor | VETASSESS applied 22-10-14| VETASSESS positive 26-02-15| IELTS 14-03-15| IELTS result Band 7.5 27-03-15| EOI 189 (65p): 02-04-15| Invitation 10-04-15| Visa application lodged 17-04-15| PCC 25-05-15| Medicals 26-05-15| Grant Waiting


----------



## mmA1983 (Jan 15, 2015)

adds85 said:


> Applied on 17th April... My agent has told me all my documents are ok... still waiting for grant
> 
> ANZSCO 221214- Auditor | VETASSESS applied 22-10-14| VETASSESS positive 26-02-15| IELTS 14-03-15| IELTS result Band 7.5 27-03-15| EOI 189 (65p): 02-04-15| Invitation 10-04-15| Visa application lodged 17-04-15| PCC 25-05-15| Medicals 26-05-15| Grant Waiting


Hello adds85, 

I'm also applying from Kuwait, Did you receive any verification call? Did they call your employer? 

Thanks,


----------



## adds85 (Apr 1, 2015)

mmA1983 said:


> Hello adds85,
> 
> I'm also applying from Kuwait, Did you receive any verification call? Did they call your employer?
> 
> Thanks,


Hi

I didn't receive any verification call...nor did any of my employers...


----------



## mmA1983 (Jan 15, 2015)

adds85 said:


> Hi
> 
> I didn't receive any verification call...nor did any of my employers...


Thanks for your quick response...Hope to get our grants soon


----------



## bushra nabeel (Jul 23, 2015)

Can somebody tell me when is the new date for immigration cap 2015. 

Thanks much


----------



## Blah (Jul 1, 2015)

bushra nabeel said:


> Can somebody tell me when is the new date for immigration cap 2015.
> 
> Thanks much


Immigration caps are defined for each occupation and they can be verified from departments website... but as the new year has started in july so i dont think that we will reach caps sooner...


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

bushra nabeel said:


> Can somebody tell me when is the new date for immigration cap 2015.
> 
> Thanks much



Can you elaborate which date are you talking about...Financial year 2015 started on 1 July


----------



## adds85 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey does anyone know the phone number of DIBP if calling from outside Australia ??


----------



## mmA1983 (Jan 15, 2015)

adds85 said:


> hey does anyone know the phone number of dibp if calling from outside australia ??


00 61 731367000


----------



## shahhiral90 (Aug 3, 2015)

Please advise what to be done in this case ???
I tried calling Immigration but each time thy say its in process.
Please advise what to be done?


ANZSCO Code: Analyst Programmer 261311
ACS: 07/04/2015
IELTS : 7.5/7/7/7.5
EOI 189 (65 points) : 16/04/15
Invitation: 24/04/2015
PCC : 13/05/2015
Visa Lodged : 24/04/2015
Medicals : 26/04/2015
CO allocation : ??/??/????
Grant :??/??/????


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

shahhiral90 said:


> Please advise what to be done in this case ???
> I tried calling Immigration but each time thy say its in process.
> Please advise what to be done?
> 
> ...


You cannot do anything except wait like many of us are doing


----------



## prasvik86 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hello all,

A pretty basic question but i am not aware of how to proceed!!

I got invited under 189 and from there clicked on pply visa and filled in all the 17 pages of information that was required. Now in the last page and i can submit now. My questions are:

1) when does payment come and can i do it online? I am in India now.
2) When are teh medicals and the PCC required from us?
3) When does the link to upload documents come?

Will be very helpful if someone can help me with some information on this.


----------



## Blah (Jul 1, 2015)

prasvik86 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> A pretty basic question but i am not aware of how to proceed!!
> 
> ...


Medicals and PCC can be front loaded but if you do not do so... you will be asked by CO.... and then within 28 days you will have to provide CO.... and this is the most ppl follow....
I am applying through an agent so am not sure of the rest two points... maybe some seniors could guide....


----------



## HopeToOz (May 22, 2015)

Anyone who is still waiting from April gang? :juggle:


----------



## shahhiral90 (Aug 3, 2015)

Yea Mate,
I am still waiting any updates from immi.
Even Co is not been received.
Hope for the best ..


----------



## adds85 (Apr 1, 2015)

HopeToOz said:


> Anyone who is still waiting from April gang? :juggle:


 yes...still waiting


----------



## mahbub717 (Feb 6, 2015)

HopeToOz said:


> Anyone who is still waiting from April gang? :juggle:


yes. I am here


----------



## mmA1983 (Jan 15, 2015)

HopeToOz said:


> Anyone who is still waiting from April gang? :juggle:


Yes...I'm still waiting :confused2:


----------



## mmA1983 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi All, 

Please I have a question...Now I want to fly for a short leave to my home country, Do you think that I have to inform my CO? Will this affect the processing time of my application?


----------



## shahhiral90 (Aug 3, 2015)

mmA1983 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please I have a question...Now I want to fly for a short leave to my home country, Do you think that I have to inform my CO? Will this affect the processing time of my application?




I believe If you have a valid Visa(Not the Bridging Visa) you can go to your Home country, that would not be an issue.


----------



## raja singa (Aug 9, 2015)

mmA1983 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please I have a question...Now I want to fly for a short leave to my home country, Do you think that I have to inform my CO? Will this affect the processing time of my application?[/Q
> 
> ...


----------



## ishakata (May 26, 2015)

Hi All,

I am new to this thread and forum,
Please answer my query..
I have applied for 189 visa through an agent, and I dont have password to check my Visa application status except TRN number.
Is there any way to check if Visa has been filed.
Please share the link please.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

ishakata said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this thread and forum,
> Please answer my query..
> ...


Do you still have access to your EOI? If you do, just open your EOI and see if status changed to "LODGED"


----------



## ishakata (May 26, 2015)

Hi All. my agent applied visa on 8th aug and told me that payment has been made.
But when i tried seeing application using import application its status is application received,Can you please help me in knowing what is application status when visa fee is paid?
It still remains application received or changes to in progress?
How can i know if payment has been made by the agent..because I am able to see a button submit application when i import application
Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## adds85 (Apr 1, 2015)

hey guys...i had a little doubt....my kuwait PCC expires tomorrow...but my grant letter still hasn't come through...will I be asked to submit the PCC again? if not will it affect my entry into Australia whenever the grant comes through...?


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

While Kuwait states the validity of the PCC is 3 months, DIBP gives it a validity of a year. You still have till May next year.



adds85 said:


> hey guys...i had a little doubt....my kuwait PCC expires tomorrow...but my grant letter still hasn't come through...will I be asked to submit the PCC again? if not will it affect my entry into Australia whenever the grant comes through...?


----------



## adds85 (Apr 1, 2015)

saz82 said:


> While Kuwait states the validity of the PCC is 3 months, DIBP gives it a validity of a year. You still have till May next year.



Thank you saz82.. best of luck !


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks. You too!



adds85 said:


> Thank you saz82.. best of luck !


----------



## Baljit Singh (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi Guys ,

I have following question for visa application,please provide your inputs:
1. When I got my ACS done on 20th march 2015, my relevant experience was 4 years and 10 months after 2 year deduction from experience. On 1 June 2015, I am able to claim points for 5 years experience.Question here is, I gave all my details to ACS till march 2015 and I am going to apply for a visa in September, Do I need to submit reference letter again stating month April,May,June and July to claim full 5 years which I dont have previouly.

Senior member plz provide inputs on that. I have seen many persons got rejected because of not providing experience details after ACS done.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Blah (Jul 1, 2015)

there are two possibilities, one is they have mentioned *ur *experience on *ur *assessment letter and *u *do not want to be assessed again for employment. The other is *ur *assessment was only based on *ur *education and not on employment (although employment brief details are always asked by them but they don't mention it on *ur *assessment letter). 
in second case your CO will demand for employment reference and proofs and hence in *tht *case seemingly you can claim for 5 points... keep in mind that reference date is your date of submitting visa and not *ur *older documents.... 


Baljit Singh said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I have following question for visa application,please provide your inputs:
> 1. When I got my ACS done on 20th march 2015, my relevant experience was 4 years and 10 months after 2 year deduction from experience. On 1 June 2015, I am able to claim points for 5 years experience.Question here is, I gave all my details to ACS till march 2015 and I am going to apply for a visa in September, Do I need to submit reference letter again stating month April,May,June and July to claim full 5 years which I dont have previouly.
> ...


*Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

ishakata said:


> Hi All. my agent applied visa on 8th aug and told me that payment has been made.
> But when i tried seeing application using import application its status is application received,Can you please help me in knowing what is application status when visa fee is paid?
> It still remains application received or changes to in progress?
> How can i know if payment has been made by the agent..because I am able to see a button submit application when i import application
> Thanks a lot in advance



When application is submitted status is Application received 
When CO is allocated application status changes to Assessment in Progress
CO gets allocated after 50-55 days 
To check Date of application submitted and visa payment,Click actions under select action and then click view application


----------



## Baljit Singh (Jul 8, 2015)

Blah said:


> there are two possibilities, one is they have mentioned *ur *experience on *ur *assessment letter and *u *do not want to be assessed again for employment. The other is *ur *assessment was only based on *ur *education and not on employment (although employment brief details are always asked by them but they don't mention it on *ur *assessment letter).
> in second case your CO will demand for employment reference and proofs and hence in *tht *case seemingly you can claim for 5 points... keep in mind that reference date is your date of submitting visa and not *ur *older documents....
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Guys,

I am still not clear about the information provided.
As I said , EOI calculates 65 points as per the information provided by me and that is correct as per my understanding. 
But in VISA application, I have to provide proof for education,age,my experience for which I am claiming points.
*Question here is* my ACS has been done in the month of march, till that time my experience is counted as 4 years and 10 months and I have submitted EOI in August so that I can get the points for 5 years which is fine. what type of proof I need to give in VISA form from APR 2015 to July 2015 which I have not submitted earlier in ACS, If I don't provide proof for the mentioned months they will not count 5 years experience as this will create a problem for me.

Hope you guys understand my question.

Thanks in Advane


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

*Change Passport Details*



singh_gurinderjit said:


> When application is submitted status is Application received
> When CO is allocated application status changes to Assessment in Progress
> CO gets allocated after 50-55 days
> To check Date of application submitted and visa payment,Click actions under select action and then click view application


I have just changed my passport details from immi account and it seems very easy. After that I can check my vevo details with new passport number.
Is it ok? Anything should I do?
Pls seggest me.


----------



## mmA1983 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi Guys,
Finally I got my visa grant today ...I can't believe the wait is finally over 
This forum is really amazing, Thanks a lot and wish you all the best of luck in your future life 


Cheers


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

mmA1983 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Finally I got my visa grant today ...I can't believe the wait is finally over
> This forum is really amazing, Thanks a lot and wish you all the best of luck in your future life
> 
> ...


Hi congrats to you!!! Please share with us your visa application timeline. Thank you


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

mmA1983 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Finally I got my visa grant today ...I can't believe the wait is finally over
> This forum is really amazing, Thanks a lot and wish you all the best of luck in your future life
> 
> ...


Congrats Mate


----------



## HopeToOz (May 22, 2015)

mmA1983 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Finally I got my visa grant today ...I can't believe the wait is finally over
> This forum is really amazing, Thanks a lot and wish you all the best of luck in your future life
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate! Nice to see April applicant getting grant! Can you update your signature with your timelines? 

Also, did you get any verification call? or to your employer?


----------



## mmA1983 (Jan 15, 2015)

Laxie said:


> Hi congrats to you!!! Please share with us your visa application timeline. Thank you



Thanks a lot Laxie, Wish you all the best





__________________
EA Assessment 233411 : +ve 27 Aug 2014, EOI 189: 03 Mar 2015, Invite: 10 Apr 2015, eVisa Lodged: 15 Apr 2015, CO Assigned: 03 Jun 15, Medical: 08Jun 2015, PCC (Egypt & Kuwait): 24-May-2015, Grant: 17 Aug 2015 :second: ,IED: 24 May 16


----------



## Baljit Singh (Jul 8, 2015)

HopeToOz said:


> Congratulations mate! Nice to see April applicant getting grant! Can you update your signature with your timelines?
> 
> Also, did you get any verification call? or to your employer?


Hi Dear,


I have one question, you have mentioned in your signature that your employment verification has been done on 7th august. In my case, I worked for three companies including current one as well and one company provided me the reference letter and for other two I provided my managers reference letter, could you please suggest that how they will do verification so that I can tell my friends to not to miss the call.
For one company I am pretty clear that they will check from company as I provided letter that is issued by them and for other two cases, are they call to my managers or they will call to my company.

Thank


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

mmA1983 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Finally I got my visa grant today ...I can't believe the wait is finally over
> This forum is really amazing, Thanks a lot and wish you all the best of luck in your future life
> 
> ...



Congratulations mate


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

tahanpaa said:


> I have just changed my passport details from immi account and it seems very easy. After that I can check my vevo details with new passport number.
> Is it ok? Anything should I do?
> Pls seggest me.


Look at your grant letter. You should find below details:

Changes of Passport Details
It is important to notify us of changes to your passport details if you are travelling. This includes details of any new passport you obtain to replace a passport that has expired or been lost/stolen/destroyed, and any additional passport of another nationality you hold. The details of any new passport that you provide will be linked to your record on the department’s systems to facilitate your travel. You are required to do this in writing and notify the nearest office of the department. You can use Form 929 Change of address and/or passport details to notify us of a change which is available at www.immi.gov.au/myvisa/form929 or at any of our offices


----------



## mmA1983 (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks a lot Singh 

__________________
EA Assessment 233411 : +ve 27 Aug 2014, EOI 189: 03 Mar 2015, Invite: 10 Apr 2015, eVisa Lodged: 15 Apr 2015, CO Assigned: 03 Jun 15, Medical: 08Jun 2015, PCC (Egypt & Kuwait): 24-May-2015, Grant: 17 Aug 2015*,IED: 24 May 16


----------



## mmA1983 (Jan 15, 2015)

HopeToOz said:


> Congratulations mate! Nice to see April applicant getting grant! Can you update your signature with your timelines?
> 
> Also, did you get any verification call? or to your employer?


Hi HopeToOz...

Thanks a lot and wish you to get your grant soon.
Neither Me nor my past employers received any verification call, but I don't know if they have contacted my current employer or not


----------



## Blah (Jul 1, 2015)

mmA1983 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Finally I got my visa grant today ...I can't believe the wait is finally over
> This forum is really amazing, Thanks a lot and wish you all the best of luck in your future life
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate...It's good to see someone getting grant from April's lounge after a long delay.... Please mention your timelines.


----------



## HopeToOz (May 22, 2015)

Baljit Singh said:


> Hi Dear,
> 
> 
> I have one question, you have mentioned in your signature that your employment verification has been done on 7th august. In my case, I worked for three companies including current one as well and one company provided me the reference letter and for other two I provided my managers reference letter, could you please suggest that how they will do verification so that I can tell my friends to not to miss the call.
> ...


Hi Mate,

I have worked in only one company and my employer ( Admin team ) got a mail from Australian embassy to verify about my employment asking details like Joining date, Relieving date, Date of birth and last drawn salary. This happened about 2 weeks back. I'm not sure what is the next step after this. Just waiting! :juggle:


----------



## adds85 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hello people

My agent wrote two emails, one in July last week and one in August week, to which DIBP replied day before yesterday saying that they have received all documents and will let us know if anything else is required. Any idea how long it would take from this stage..Also would DIBP try to contact me? I travel a lot and the number I gave might not be active all the time...


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

hi All,

I lodged my 189 visa on 22 Aug. Visa fees paid and documents will be uploaded by today. For giving the proof on the EOI points claimed, have some clarification.

I have total 8 years of experience in 3 different companies. Have provided both offer and experience/relieving letter for the second & third company. But for the first company have given only the relieving letter which clearly says the years i have worked in it, i mean the join date & releiving date. Offer letter is missed and going to upload only those in immiacount.

Will there be any problem? Will CO ask for the first company joining/offer letter?

Experts pls advice...


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

HopeToOz said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I have worked in only one company and my employer ( Admin team ) got a mail from Australian embassy to verify about my employment asking details like Joining date, Relieving date, Date of birth and last drawn salary. This happened about 2 weeks back. I'm not sure what is the next step after this. Just waiting! :juggle:


Find out from your HR/Admin if they've responded to them, if so when. Give DIBP 1-2 weeks from there and give them a call inquiring about your application. 
You need not mention about the background check, a casual call should help.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Sakthivel athiyur said:


> hi All,
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa on 22 Aug. Visa fees paid and documents will be uploaded by today. For giving the proof on the EOI points claimed, have some clarification.
> 
> ...


If you've not claimed points for your first job the CO will not ask for any offer letter. In case you claimed points, the CO might be interested in looking at the offer letter. If you've uploaded it later on, it's alright. Anyway, you'll be asked for it when CO gets assigned.


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> If you've not claimed points for your first job the CO will not ask for any offer letter. In case you claimed points, the CO might be interested in looking at the offer letter. If you've uploaded it later on, it's alright. Anyway, you'll be asked for it when CO gets assigned.


Hi,

Thanks. And yes i have claimed 15 points for my experience for crossing 8 years which is been included from my first company onwards.

And one more doubt in that, basically i am a Production Engineering graduate and got my first job in campus recruitment. So they offered me as trainee for the first 12 months. I worked there for around 4 years. When i first uploaded my EOI i gained only 10 points from my experience and have crossed 8 years only in July'15month and thereby gained extra 5 points. its not only in my case if you take any mechanical based company they will first assign you as trainee for first 1 year.

now my question is will there be any problem if CO asked for a offer letter of my first company and it will call as trainee in first year and later on the grade is Engineer.

also i don have any deduction of my experience on my Skill assessment from Engineers Australia. Assesses as Engineering Technologist.

Pls advice.


----------



## Blah (Jul 1, 2015)

*Grant )*

Well good news ... finally got the grant !

Following is my time line for reference .

*First time thoughts :* September 2013
*First Action :* IELTS classes ; November 2013 ~ January 2013
*IELTS exam :* 1 / 2 /2014 ; Result : R8 , W7.5 , S7 , L6.5
*Started working on EA assessment :* March 2014 ~ June 2014
*EA Assessment received :* 3 10 / 2014
*Joined IELTS classes 2nd time :* November 2014 ~ December 2014
*IELTS 2nd time :* 10 / 1 / 2015 ; R7.5 , W7 , S7 , L7
*EOI submission :* 27 / 1 /2015
*Visa Application Invitation :* 14 / 2 / 2015
*Visa submitted :* 7 / 4 / 2015
*CO contact :* 21 / 5 / 2015
*Visa Grant :* 4 / 9 / 2015
:second:


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Blah said:


> Well good news ... finally got the grant !
> 
> Following is my time line for reference .
> 
> ...


Hi Blah, congrats to you on the goods news!!! 

Btw, did you have any external check or employment verification?


----------



## Blah (Jul 1, 2015)

Laxie said:


> Hi Blah, congrats to you on the goods news!!!
> 
> Btw, did you have any external check or employment verification?


Dear laxie, I can't say exactly because I didn't ask my HR... but I am sure they inquired them as they have done the same for other immigrants from our company. And I never called CO as well...


----------



## shahhiral90 (Aug 3, 2015)

FINALLY VISA GRANTED.
Very Happy...
Hope For the Best For All Who are waiting.


ANZSCO Code: Analyst Programmer 261311
ACS: 07/04/2015
IELTS : 7.5/7/7/7.5
EOI 189 (65 points) : 16/04/15
Invitation: 24/04/2015
PCC : 13/05/2015
Visa Lodged : 24/04/2015
Medicals : 26/04/2015
CO allocation : 14/08/2015
Grant :03/09/2015


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

Congratulations to All friends who recently got grant. I am happy for them.


----------



## shah-sawar (Apr 16, 2014)

Blah said:


> Well good news ... finally got the grant !
> 
> Following is my time line for reference .
> 
> ...



Congrats buddy. Just saw your comment and I am really glad to know that you got the grant. BTW, did you include your family members in your application also or you applied alone ?


----------



## Blah (Jul 1, 2015)

Congrates Shahiral for the grant!

Thankyou Varundev, and Shah Sawar. 

Shah-Sawar, no buddy I applied as a single candidate without dependants. 

Best of luck to all those who are in waiting list.


----------



## shah-sawar (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi there,

Just a quick question. How long it takes for Pakistanis to get a 189 grant, once their employer receives a verification email?


----------



## HopeToOz (May 22, 2015)

Is there anyone waiting from April gang or is it me alone?


----------



## ankit2000 (Sep 18, 2015)

HELLO FRIENDS

I applied my visa on 21st april and submitted all documents including Pcc,form80 and CV. Still my visa is not granted till date, i have contact with department they said internal nd external verification is going on need to wait till september end, Can anyone suggest when should expect my visa grant.

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## HopeToOz (May 22, 2015)

*Granted!!!!*

Finally my long wait came to an end!!! Me, my spouse and my kid were granted visa on 14th Sep!!! Finally a status change in my immi account and a wonderful gift to celebrate Ganesh Chaturthi!! :second:

Al the very best to everyone waiting for their turn!


----------



## mmA1983 (Jan 15, 2015)

HopeToOz said:


> Finally my long wait came to an end!!! Me, my spouse and my kid were granted visa on 14th Sep!!! Finally a status change in my immi account and a wonderful gift to celebrate Ganesh Chaturthi!! :second:
> 
> Al the very best to everyone waiting for their turn!


Congratulations wish you all the best


----------



## shah-sawar (Apr 16, 2014)

Have anyone from Pakistan gone through employment verification check recently? and how long will it take from now on to get the 189 visa grant ?


----------



## Dr khurram (Nov 3, 2015)

Dear Seniors,
I have lodged my visa application on 8th April and uploaded all the necessary documents till May 2015. The status has been "Application received" since then. We havent received any email or call and the status is also not changed. I also called Australian Immigration national office a week ago and they said the application is under process. and all we can do is wait. It seems very abnormal, since all the people get their visa within 3-6 months. that isnt so far the case for us.

I just want to know if its not unusual and if there is anyone like us who has been waiting since April.
Thanks


----------



## Dr khurram (Nov 3, 2015)

My details are as under
_________________
Occupation:ACS: 261313 (Software Engineer)
IELTS:L:8/ R:9/ W:7/ S:7
Invitation: April 2015(65 points)
189 visa lodged +fees paid: 8 April 2015
Front loaded docs(11may 2015): All educational docs, IELTS, Passport,Birth certificate, Assessment result, Experience letters
PCC, Medical exam, Polio vaccination certificate, CV
Current Status: Application recived
CO assigned-??


----------



## Dr khurram (Nov 3, 2015)

adds85 said:


> Hello people
> 
> My agent wrote two emails, one in July last week and one in August week, to which DIBP replied day before yesterday saying that they have received all documents and will let us know if anything else is required. Any idea how long it would take from this stage..Also would DIBP try to contact me? I travel a lot and the number I gave might not be active all the time...


hey can i get the email address of DIBP, so that they can guide me too. i have lodged application since April 2015. Do not know how to get the status. it is still showing application received


----------



## manB (Nov 28, 2014)

Dr khurram said:


> hey can i get the email address of DIBP, so that they can guide me too. i have lodged application since April 2015. Do not know how to get the status. it is still showing application received


Mine is same case. An agent raised application for me and i imported it yesterday. Status shows application received status. I called DIAC last week and they said CO is assigned, will contact agent if needed. 
One member suggested it is normal
Any update on your case


----------



## ali19 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hey Everyone,
I applied for 189 Visa (60 Points) on 3rd Nov. and submitted PCC AND Medicals on 11th Nov. The CO was assigned on 16th Nov. and asked for form 80 and form 1221. I have two questions

1- Do CO usually make a verification call ?? and if they do, What kind of questions do they ask??
2- Secondly, I uploaded a form 1023 (Notification of incorrect answers) to remove my parents as dependent family members, However, on Immiaccount, they are still showing as my dependent family members and their PCC and healths checks are required?? What should i Do??

P.S: I have now uploaded form 80 and form 1221 and clicked on information provided tab.

Looking forward to hear from you guys.

Many Thanks


----------



## nnaorin19 (Dec 2, 2015)

i also got this..and i got confused seeing the words 'further assessment'..the clinic told me my reports are normal


----------



## tankit (Jun 22, 2015)

manB said:


> Mine is same case. An agent raised application for me and i imported it yesterday. Status shows application received status. I called DIAC last week and they said CO is assigned, will contact agent if needed.
> One member suggested it is normal
> Any update on your case


hii my situation is same m waiting since May 2015, I lodged application in May 2015.. my status is assessment in progress. I got employment verification call on 14 August.. After that no response from CO.. Can anyone tell me why so much delay.. I have only claim 5 point for employment..


----------



## shah-sawar (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi guys,
Just a quick question, do we need Polio vaccination certificate again when we travel to Oz. I have submitted my Polio vaccination certificate 8 months ago when my PR process was in progress.


----------



## poojabhatia (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello Experts..

I was invited with 60 pts Electrical engineer
I submitted 189 application on May 8th 2017
Been through my medicals also.
I did not attach any form 80 as I never worked as I while being a student.

Will it be ok?

When can I expect the visa approval?

Fingers crossed 

Thanks in advance..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

poojabhatia said:


> Hello Experts..
> 
> I was invited with 60 pts Electrical engineer
> I submitted 189 application on May 8th 2017
> ...


Form 80 has nothing to do with whether you worked as a student or not

Most applicants are asked to submit the Form 80 and 1221 by the CO if not front loaded
I my opinion you should upload both the forms for all family members included in the application

The earliest you should expect the grant is 4 months, if all goes well

Cheers


----------



## poojabhatia (Feb 5, 2017)

Thank You for the information


----------

